# Sassuolo-Milan: domenica 6 marzo ore 15.00 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2016)

Sassuolo-Milan, domenica 6 marzo 2016 ore 15.00.

La gara, valida per la per la ventottesima giornata di Serie A, vede il Milan impegnato contro il Sassuolo al Mapei Stadium.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 15.00 di domenica 6 marzo 2016.

A seguire, come sempre, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara e le pagelle per i nostri calciatori.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Marzo 2016)

Partita tosta con Berardi che con noi diventa Pele'


----------



## Dany20 (1 Marzo 2016)

Questa sarà molto difficile. Con il Sassuolo abbiamo faticato sempre. Poi c'è Berardi che diventa Messi quando vede i colori rossoneri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2016)

La domanda non è se segnerà Berardi ma quanti ne farà ?


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Partita tosta. Ma siamo obbligati a vincere per risalire la classifica.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Marzo 2016)

Sarebbe un bel segnale un infortunio di Berardi in settimana


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Marzo 2016)

Partita da dentro o fuori, se la sbagliamo per il terzo posto è finita


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Marzo 2016)

Il Sassuolo è in grandissima forma, partita molto difficile


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Marzo 2016)

Come hanno detto partita da dentro o fuori, questa per me è la partita piu importante della stagione, se la vinciamo forse forse....


----------



## Victorss (2 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Partita da dentro o fuori, se la sbagliamo per il terzo posto è finita



Mah..secondo me adesso che si è ripresa la Roma il terzo posto è occupato..più che altro dovremmo vincere per tenerli ben lontani da noi sti fastidiosi..e poi bisogna finire sopra ai perdazzurri non dimentichiamocelo!


----------



## Jaqen (2 Marzo 2016)

Sarebbe una bella possibilità per dire la propria in uno sprint finale. Si arriverebbe a -3 dalla Roma o Fiorentina o - -4 ad entrambe..


----------



## neversayconte (2 Marzo 2016)

Partita molto difficile ma
Sulla carta siamo più forti.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Appelliamoci al fatto che il Sassuolo ha vinto con la Lazio e alla legge dei grandi numeri.
Da vincere a tutti i costi perché la classifica si accorcerà ulteriormente per forza.


----------



## folletto (2 Marzo 2016)

Partita fondamentale, una vittoria sarebbe una ulteriore e grande iniezione di fiducia. Purtroppo l'infortunio di Niang complica le cose, difficile pensare a Luiz Adriano pronto a giocare, probabile una staffetta Balotelli - Menez. Un cambio di modulo li vedo difficile da attuare


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Sassuolo-MILAN secondo la GdS:*


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Marzo 2016)

Partita molto importante, soprattutto per Di Francesco, qualora dovesse fare risultato giocando bene allora andrebbe in pole per la panchina rossonera il prossimo anno.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Marzo 2016)

Di per sé non fare risultato a Sassuolo non sarebbe un dramma, loro in casa sono molto forti e lì c'ha vinto solo la Roma delle big, però noi siamo costretti a vincerle quasi tutte ormai se vogliamo sperare davvero nel terzo posto. 'sto Squinzi visto che è milanista una volta tanto può dire ai suoi di scansarsi


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Marzo 2016)

occhio anche a defrel


----------



## ignaxio (2 Marzo 2016)

Romagnoli panchinaro fisso ormai?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Marzo 2016)

Guardiamo dietro, non davanti


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Sassuolo-MILAN secondo la GdS:*



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Marzo 2016)

Dai Jeremy, faccela vincere tu


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (2 Marzo 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Sassuolo-MILAN secondo la GdS:*



Qualcuno mi spieghi per quale motivo Romagnoli avrebbe perso il posto in favore di Zapata


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spieghi per quale motivo Romagnoli avrebbe perso il posto in favore di Zapata



Ah non lo sapevi? abbiamo scambiato Zapata con Koulibaly prima di Napoli Milan, come si è poi visto a Firenze del resto.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Marzo 2016)

Che goduria vedere che pure l'ultimo arrivato passa davanti al mononeurone nelle gerarchie, pure al 30% della condizione. Dicono che sia un pupillo di Miha, ma in realtà penso che Miha lo veda come ultima scelta in attacco, assieme al suo compare di merende. Spero che anche Luiz, quando sarà tirato a lucido, gli passerà davanti. Poi voglio vedere se avranno ancora il coraggio di parlare di riscatto. Vabbè che tanto già si sa che l'unico a rimetterci sarà Miha, perdendoci il posto, e il Balo attaccante titolare da cui ripartire la prossima stagione. Che agonia infinita...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Marzo 2016)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Mihajlovic sembra intenzionato a confermare al centro della difesa Zapata e ad affiancarlo ci sara' Romagnoli.*


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Sassuolo-MILAN:

Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan; Berardi, Defrel, Sansone.


Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka, Bonaventura; Bacca, Menez.*


----------



## kolao95 (3 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me riposa Zapata questa volta.


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spieghi per quale motivo Romagnoli avrebbe perso il posto in favore di Zapata



Sinisa lo sta gestendo bene, diamo quindi fiducia al tecnico. Se mette Romagnoli in panchina lui che lo conosce bene e lo vede ogni giorni ci saranno sicuramente ottimi motivi.


----------



## Aron (3 Marzo 2016)

Spero che Mihajlovic sia di parola quando ha detto che d'ora in avanti giocherà solo chi si impegna dal primo all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

Partita tostissima, da X... è un campo dove siamo abituati a perdere. Maledetto Berardi


----------



## Aragorn (3 Marzo 2016)

Da qui alla sfida con la Juve questa è probabilmente la gara più difficile.



PS Berardi versione Del Piero presumo non sia nemmeno quotato


----------



## wfiesso (3 Marzo 2016)

Metterei Balotelli su Berardo sperando lo faccia uscire in barella e Balotelli espulso &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Danielsan (3 Marzo 2016)

Sarò allo stadio,inutile dire che sarà veramente una partita complicata. Il Sassuolo si difende attaccando,bisognerà essere molto attenti e bravi a eludere il loro pressing a metàcampo


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2016)

*Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



MA ci rendiamo conto?  NON fa nulla in campo manco suda e si lamenta pure, io veramente non ho parole.


----------



## Aron (3 Marzo 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> MA ci rendiamo conto?  NON fa nulla in campo manco suda e si lamenta pure, io veramente non ho parole.



Delusissimo da Mihajlovic qualora giochi titolare.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



*Sky conferma: Balotelli è un vantaggio su Menez.*


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Balotelli è un vantaggio su Menez.*



C'è qualcosa di sporco dietro. Spero che Menez faccia i fuochi.


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



A 'sto punto se non fa una partita della madonna è proprio un ignorantone.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Marzo 2016)

Che vergogna.
[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le notizie


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Balotelli è un vantaggio su Menez.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*




.


----------



## koti (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Balotelli è un vantaggio su Menez.*





Admin ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa di sporco dietro. Spero che Menez faccia i fuochi.


Senza contare che, pur di far giocare 'sto rifiuto umano, hanno messo fuori squadra Luiz Adriano (chi ci crede all'infortunio?) e probabilmente non lo vedremo fino alla fine della stagione. Pazzesco.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



Secondo me Mihajlovic lo fa giocare appositamente titolare. Se le cose non dovessero girare bene, può sempre far entrare Menez e spedire Balotelli in tribuna fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Kaw (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Balotelli è un vantaggio su Menez.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



Menez ha poco autonomia, metterlo dall'inizio è rischioso, più utile a partita in corso.
O meglio spero che sia per questo, sennò c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Marzo 2016)

un tempo balo e un tempo menez....


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



Non siamo più una squadra di calcio...spero che la curva lo sommerga di fischi...


----------



## folletto (3 Marzo 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non siamo più una squadra di calcio...spero che la curva lo sommerga di fischi...



Seeee, ormai hanno fatto pace. Al limite uno striscione anti cravatta gialla


----------



## Elmajiko10 (3 Marzo 2016)

è la sua ennesima occasione ma questa sarà l ultima....o dimostra o torna a casa(spero la seconda)


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



Che vergogna. Siamo a Degradoland oramai....


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Seeee, ormai hanno fatto pace. Al limite uno striscione anti cravatta gialla



Col gol del 5 a 0 all'Alessandria è tornato l'idolo dei tifosi e ha dimostrato di aver messo la testa a posto. Ormai è un'altra persona...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



Questa societa' ogni giorno che passa mi fa sempre piu' schifo


----------



## LukeLike (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



Questa partita mi sembra di colpo esser diventata proibitiva...


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Marzo 2016)

Partita difficilissima, loro saranno gasati a mille, Berardi che appena vedo rossonero si trasforma in Messi. Se conosco i miei polli faticheremo tantissimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che le lamentele di Balotelli abbiano fatto centro. Secondo La Gazzetta, l'attaccante è favorito su Menez per un posto di fianco a Bacca.*



Ma era scontato giocasse lui, Menez non sta in piedi...


----------



## Aron (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa di sporco dietro. Spero che Menez faccia i fuochi.



C'è poco da fare se Berlusconi impone la presenza di Balotelli.
Mihajlovic però ha ribadito che le scelte finali le fa lui, quindi sia coerente con se stesso e lo faccia marcire in panchina.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa di sporco dietro. Spero che Menez faccia i fuochi.


 [MENTION=222]Underhill84[/MENTION] lasciamo perdere queste uscite...


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
**
Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan; Berardi, Defrel, Sansone.A disp.: Pegolo, Pomini, Gazzola, Antei, Longhi, Terranova, Biondini, Pellegrini, Politano, Broh, Falcinelli, Trotta. All.: Di Francesco
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Laribi*
*Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Kucka, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.*
*A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Zapata, Calabria, Simic, José Mauri, Locatelli, Poli, Boateng, Menez. All.: Mihajlovic*
*Squalificati: Abate (1)*
*Indisponibili: Mexes, Diego Lopez, Ely, Niang, Montolivo, Luiz Adriano*


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> **
> Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan; Berardi, Defrel, Sansone.A disp.: Pegolo, Pomini, Gazzola, Antei, Longhi, Terranova, Biondini, Pellegrini, Politano, Broh, Falcinelli, Trotta. All.: Di Francesco
> Squalificati: -
> ...



Che ansia Bertolacci


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Marzo 2016)

Già un pareggio sarebbe da accogliere con il sorriso. Si mette male


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma era scontato giocasse lui, Menez non sta in piedi...



perché Balotelli sta in piedi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2016)

Io non ci credo che gioca balo, Sinisa non si fa condizionare, state tranquilli


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Già un pareggio sarebbe da accogliere con il sorriso. Si mette male



Un pareggio lo accoglierei con un bestemmione, può andar bene comunque?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perché Balotelli sta in piedi?



Sicuramente più di Menez, si è visto


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un pareggio lo accoglierei con un bestemmione, può andar bene comunque?



L'uno non esclude l'altro


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Marzo 2016)

Oggi la Gazzetta da Balotelli titolare


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Marzo 2016)

Meglio Balotelli dall'inizio e Menez a partita in corso che viceversa.
Menez contro avversari stanchi può essere letale, balotelli quando entra dalla panchina è ancora più indecente


----------



## dyablo65 (4 Marzo 2016)

il problema non e' in attacco ma in centrocampo , bertolacci non puo reggere certi contatti fisici vedi duncan e missiroli , rischiamo di giocare in 9.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente più di Menez, si è visto



il che è ancora più preoccupante, se sta bene e gioca in quella maniera li


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> **
> Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan; Berardi, Defrel, Sansone.A disp.: Pegolo, Pomini, Gazzola, Antei, Longhi, Terranova, Biondini, Pellegrini, Politano, Broh, Falcinelli, Trotta. All.: Di Francesco
> Squalificati: -
> ...




.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il che è ancora più preoccupante, se sta bene e gioca in quella maniera li



Questo è un altro paio di maniche, mi trovi d'accordo


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2016)

Pare che in allenamento sia stato provato Zapata con Alex.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro paio di maniche, mi trovi d'accordo



io non amo Boateng ma perché non lui..almeno aiuta di più il centrocampo rispetto a balo e può fare il lavoro che faceva niang, Balotelli sappiamo già che non si sacrifichera mai


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io non amo Boateng ma perché non lui..almeno aiuta di più il centrocampo rispetto a balo e può fare il lavoro che faceva niang, Balotelli sappiamo già che non si sacrifichera mai



Fisicamente è messo molto peggio Boateng che Balotelli, il che è tutto dire.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Fisicamente è messo molto peggio Boateng che Balotelli, il che è tutto dire.



ma è tornato prima, quando si riprende, tra 20 anni??


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma è tornato prima, quando si riprende, tra 20 anni??



Mai. E' finito ormai.


----------



## Hammer (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *io non amo Boateng ma perché non lui.*.almeno aiuta di più il centrocampo rispetto a balo e può fare il lavoro che faceva niang, Balotelli sappiamo già che non si sacrifichera mai



Perché non riesce a stare in piedi nemmeno per trenta minuti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Marzo 2016)

Fantastico... Con il bidone là davanti giocheremo in 10 tutta la partita, peraltro contro un'avversaria che quando vede rossonero da sempre il massimo... 

La vedo dura...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Marzo 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Perché non riesce a stare in piedi nemmeno per trenta minuti



E perché non sa giocare a calcio


----------



## Aron (5 Marzo 2016)

Ci sono tutti gli ingredienti per perdere. Almeno finirà la storiella del terzo posto.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Marzo 2016)

Ho brutte sensazioni. Boh, speriamo che mi sbagli.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2016)

Basta giochi Romagnoli. Queste partite sono difficili, Berardi è un osso duro e giocano bene davanti... se non gioca adesso... quando impara...


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2016)

_*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
*__*
Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan; Berardi, Defrel, Sansone.A disp.: Pegolo, Pomini, Gazzola, Antei, Longhi, Terranova, Biondini, Pellegrini, Politano, Broh, Falcinelli, Trotta. All.: Di Francesco
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Laribi*_
_*Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Kucka, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.*
*A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Zapata, Calabria, Simic, José Mauri, Locatelli, Poli, Boateng, Menez. All.: Mihajlovic*
*Squalificati: Abate (1)*
*Indisponibili: Mexes, Diego Lopez, Ely, Niang, Montolivo, Luiz Adriano*_


----------



## Hammer (5 Marzo 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E perché non sa giocare a calcio



Scontato, ma è giusto ripeterlo per tutti i BoaFans


----------



## LukeLike (5 Marzo 2016)

Consigli in formato Yashin 1.20
Berardi in formato bomber-goleador 1.10


----------



## Aron (5 Marzo 2016)

.
[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] non ce la gufiamo


----------



## Danielsan (5 Marzo 2016)

Diciamo che giocando a destra e Berardi dall'altro lato almeno sul piano statistico è piu probabile la cappellata di Antonelli


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2016)

*I convocati
**
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez*
*DIFENSORI: Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata*
*CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Poli, Honda*
*ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Menez*


----------



## Aron (5 Marzo 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> .
> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] non ce la gufiamo



Balotelli titolare mi sta facendo uscire di senno.


----------



## gheorghehagi (5 Marzo 2016)

attenzione a missiroli....


----------



## 666psycho (5 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> _*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> *__*
> Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan; Berardi, Defrel, Sansone.A disp.: Pegolo, Pomini, Gazzola, Antei, Longhi, Terranova, Biondini, Pellegrini, Politano, Broh, Falcinelli, Trotta. All.: Di Francesco
> Squalificati: -
> ...





quando vedo chi abbiamo come riserva mi viene sempre la pelle d'oca...


----------



## LukeLike (5 Marzo 2016)

Danno Zapata in vantaggio su Alex...credo sia un errore togliere il brasiliano in questa partita, già solo per il fatto che è una importante risorsa nel gioco aereo...e ho la vaga sensazione che in questa partita la testa sarà importante, non solo a livello psicologico..


----------



## Julian Ross (5 Marzo 2016)

Romagnoli in panchina.

Secondo me è scandaloso, perché panchinare il nostro miglior prospetto (escluso Gigio) in favore di due in scadenza e in là con gli anni, invece di continuare a far crescere Alessio...?

Bah...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Marzo 2016)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24, saranno Zapata ed Alex i due centrali che scenderanno in campo domani contro il Sassuolo. *


----------



## LukeLike (5 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, saranno Zapata ed Alex i due centrali che scenderanno in campo domani contro il Sassuolo. *



Inconcepibile.


----------



## Aron (5 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Inconcepibile.




Segnatevelo: più probabile che il Milan compri Pjanic piuttosto che Romagnoli resti al Milan l'anno prossimo.

Galliani detesta Mihajlovic e tutti i suoi "alleati", Romagnoli incluso.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Inconcepibile.



Anche io non capisco Mihajlovic


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Inconcepibile.



Mihailovic si è bevuto il cervello!! Ma come si fa??!! Prima Balo poi Romagnoli in panchina..mah..
Senza parole


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Marzo 2016)

Con una buona prestazione corale, questa partita possiamo vincerla certamente, anche subendo goal. Ne facciamo uno in più. E poi il Sassuolo è troppo in alto, e i bei sogni si interrompono prima o poi.
L'unica cosa che veramente mi preoccupa è la piazza di periferia. Non è il Derby, non è il San Paolo. Dura arrivarci con la concentrazione giusta (per questi giocatori). Forza Sinisa dunque, tienili sulla graticola. Forza Milan.


----------



## massvi (5 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, saranno Zapata ed Alex i due centrali che scenderanno in campo domani contro il Sassuolo. *



I miei occhi funzionano bene


----------



## folletto (5 Marzo 2016)

Romagnoli in panca o no temo che la striscia positiva si stia per interrompere


----------



## Dany20 (5 Marzo 2016)

Perché Romagna in panca? Perché?


----------



## 97lorenzo (5 Marzo 2016)

Signori un solo risultato serve per arrivare in E.L O Cl quello e il 2 fisso


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, saranno Zapata ed Alex i due centrali che scenderanno in campo domani contro il Sassuolo. *



.


----------



## walter 22 (6 Marzo 2016)

De Sciglio, Balotelli e Bertolacci, io la vedo molto dura questa partita, oggi sono molto pessimista.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, saranno Zapata ed Alex i due centrali che scenderanno in campo domani contro il Sassuolo. *



se vabbè dai... ma cosa vuole fare Sinisa?? vuole proprio che Zapata ne combini una delle sue??


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

partita che bisogna vincere, come tutte d'altronde... Non illudiamoci, sarà una partita tosta, soprattutto con De Sciglio, Zapata, Balotelli e Bertolacci in campo.. cmq vada forza Milan!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio, Balotelli e Bertolacci, io la vedo molto dura questa partita, oggi sono molto pessimista.



Le assenze di Abate e Montolivo peseranno parecchio. Speriamo che i due sostituti mettano grinta e personalità oggi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2016)

Ci presentiamo

- In trasferta
- Contro la nostra bestia nera
- Contro quel fango di Berardi

- Giocando in 10
- Con De Sciglio
- Con Bertolacci

Come possa uscirne qualcosa di diverso da disastro è inconcepibile


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Marzo 2016)

Il terzo posto ormai è andato e il Sassuolo anche vincendo e portandosi a -3 alla lunga non sarebbe un avversario per l'Europa, visto anche il nostro calendario.
Questa partita è fondamentale praticamente solo per Mihajlovic, perchè una sconfitta contro uno dei due candidati alla sua eventuale successione, lo indebolirebbe non poco in ottica conferma.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta

4-4-2

Donnarumma
De Sciglio
Alex
Zapata
Antonelli
Honda
Kucka
Bertolacci
Bonaventura
Bacca
Balotelli*


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...



La difesa e Bertolacci mi fanno piu' paura di Berardi


----------



## Reblanck (6 Marzo 2016)

Bah per oggi non la vedo bene,non so perché...


----------



## diavolo (6 Marzo 2016)

Io pur di non far giocare De Sciglio avrei messo Zapata terzino con Romagnoli-Alex al centro.


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Bah per oggi non la vedo bene,non so perché...


Beh, giocano De Sciglio, Bertolacci e Balotelli. Eccolo il perchè.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...



.
*
FORZA MILAN.*


----------



## Aragorn (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...



Con Bertolacci e Balotelli è come se giocassimo in 9, con De Sciglio forse in 8


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2016)

La formazione è surreale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

non capisco la formazione ma mi fido del mister ciecamente


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Beh, giocano De Sciglio, Bertolacci e Balotelli. Eccolo il perchè.



Quoto... speriamo che il sassuolo non sia in forma... anche se contro di noi questi danno sempre il massimo...


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> *
> FORZA MILAN.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...



Formazione orrenda, ma che dire... speriamo che alla fine abbia ragione Mihajlovic.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

Per Romagnoli inizia ad essere una bocciatura questa


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Oggi è anche il compleanno del tamarro.


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Per Romagnoli inizia ad essere una bocciatura questa



Più che altro si prevede una cessione a fine stagione. 

Bocciatura non avrebbe senso visto che è sempre stato tra i migliori e ha 20 anni.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Marzo 2016)

oh raga calma...mamma mia come siete drastici. Evidentemente sinisa ha scelto Zapata perché rapido e in un buon stato di forma. Romagnoli è forte e sinisa lo sa, ma un pò di riposto non gli farà male, soprattutto mentale.


----------



## ucraino (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oggi è anche il compleanno del tamarro.



Che schifo


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali

Sassuolo: Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan, Berardi, Defrel Sansone

Milan: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2016)

Forza Milan!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Sassuolo: Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan, Berardi, Defrel Sansone
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli*



FORZA RAGAZZI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casnop (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> oh raga calma...mamma mia come siete drastici. Evidentemente sinisa ha scelto Zapata perché rapido e in un buon stato di forma. Romagnoli è forte e sinisa lo sa, ma un pò di riposto non gli farà male, soprattutto mentale.



Zapata è a fine contratto, sono in corso trattative per il rinnovo del vincolo, e Sinisa (probabilmente sollecitato da Galliani) vuole verificarne i miglioramenti al fine di dare l'ok al prolungamento. Idem per Alex.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Sassuolo: Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan, Berardi, Defrel Sansone
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli*




.


----------



## Hammer (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Sassuolo: Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan, Berardi, Defrel Sansone
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli*



Mattia capitano :O


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Mattia capitano :O



E 100 presenza con la maglia del Milan...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2016)

Esigo una spiegazione sull'esclusione di Romagnoli


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Sassuolo: Consigli; Vrsaljko, Cannavaro, Acerbi, Peluso; Missiroli, Magnanelli, Duncan, Berardi, Defrel Sansone
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli*



Basta un paio di partite di quel cesso di Zapata per meritarsi il posto, ed contratto nuovo. Che schifo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

L'esculsione di Romagnoli mi lascia abbastanza perplesso, specialmente in una gara delicata come questa, fuoricasa contro il Sassuolo con la nostra bestia nera Berardi. 
Grazie a Balotelli si parte in 10, piu Bertolacci a centrocampo che non sa coprire e Mr. Disastro de Sciglio in difesa....Mi sembra una scelta veramente rischiosa di escludere il nostro miglior difensore proprio oggi.


----------



## Gabry (6 Marzo 2016)

Io avrei messo Menez anche zoppo piuttosto che dare l'occasione a Balotelli (che per impegno non la merita). Toglievo Menez a 20 dalla fine se non ha ancora i 90 minuti e mettevo Mario.
Mi preoccupa fortemente Bertolacci e De Sciglio. Giocatori insicuri che rendono insicuri anche i compagni.
Speriamo in bene.
Partita tosta.

Forza ragazzi, ma se sbagliamo le scelte del mister non saranno molto difendibili.

Forza Milan, dai, dai, dai!


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> oh raga calma...mamma mia come siete drastici. Evidentemente sinisa ha scelto Zapata perché rapido e in un buon stato di forma. Romagnoli è forte e sinisa lo sa, ma un pò di riposto non gli farà male, soprattutto mentale.



Di riposo ne ha già avuto. E' già alla 3° esclusione consecutiva in campionato


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Le critiche sulle scelte di Miha per aver messo De Sciglio, Bertolacci e Balotelli francamente non le capisco. Questi abbiamo..


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Zapata è a fine contratto, sono in corso trattative per il rinnovo del vincolo, e Sinisa (probabilmente sollecitato da Galliani) vuole verificarne i miglioramenti al fine di dare l'ok al prolungamento. Idem per Alex.



Beh, che dire, sensato.

Ci giochiamo la qualificazione Champions League, vai con gli esperimenti per "testare l'eventuale rinnovo del contratto che vogliamo vedere se sai giocare ancora a calcio"


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Esigo una spiegazione sull'esclusione di Romagnoli



La formazione l'ha fatta Galliani?


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2016)

Romagnoli fuori scandaloso, è il titolare basta con questi giochetti


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

forza milan! Portiamo a casa questi tre punti!!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Subito giallo Jack..


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

cominciamo bene...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Persino Poli e piu utile e bravo di Bertolacci...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Passarla baloidiota no, eh?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Certellino giallo per Berardi. Bene. Conoscendelo puo risultare importante.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma che s'è mangiato?!??!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Non ci credo.. Honda cosa fai?!?!?


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

ma che sfiga....


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Fai il tocco sotto Hondaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Honda doveva metterla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Honda sta settimana davanti alla porta e un incubo


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

ma segna dio bono!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Hai rotto le palle, Consigli di 'sta fava.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma non si puo....

Passaggio non ideale di Bacca ma Honda veramente osceno


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma segna cinese..


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Erano anni e anni che non si vedeva una condizione fisica del genere.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

siamo partit bene cmq... continuiamo così! dobbiamo massacrarli!


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma segnaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma segna...


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Cacchio!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

anche bacca..stiamo sbagliando troppo, benissimo bertoalcci


----------



## Dany20 (6 Marzo 2016)

Quante occasioni!


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2016)

Partita da Premier


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Bene così sinora... DAI!!!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Ancora Consigli.. Non lo sopporto più.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

ancora vicini al gol... bisogna segnare però..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma cosa ha fatto l'arbitro?!


----------



## hiei87 (6 Marzo 2016)

Consigli...il classico portiere che contro di noi diventa superman. Poi magari la prossima contro la juve non prende un pallone neanche a passarglielo...


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Male solo i due davanti. Speriamo che Menez entri il prima possibile.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

doveva essere già 2 a 0 per noi e nessuno avrebbe potuto dire niente.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Marzo 2016)

Come stiamo andando? Purtroppo oggi non posso vedere la partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Mai un scatto in profondita. Sto Balotelli


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Ancora questo qui..


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

Con quel fisicone dovrebbe tenerle tutte.. e invece quell'inutile di Balotelli per adesso l'ha sempre persa


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

una sola squadra in campo, almeno 4-5 chiare occasioni da gol, Consigli vestito da fenomeno per l'occasione, poi le paghi queste cose.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

infatti, eccolo là.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

te pareva...


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Gol del Sassuolo. Assolutamente immeritato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

ma che sfigaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Te pareva. Incredibile. Sto cesso di Duncan.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

vergognoso vantaggio del Sassuolo ma il calcio non perdona.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

quando sbagli troppo poi paghi....


----------



## hiei87 (6 Marzo 2016)

Incredibile...Consigli, Duncan...tutti fenomeno contro di noi...Pazzesco


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

Dormita + tiro della vita


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2016)

Ovviamente il suo primo gol contro di noi..


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Marzo 2016)

Dobbiamo reagire con più rabbia. Avendo in campo Balotelli, dobbiamo reagire in 10 con più rabbia.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Te pareva... Primo gol di sto scarsone con il Sassuolo ed a chi doveva farlo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Cessolacci e Balotelli. Che rabbia.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Sti mezzi juventini
[MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] occhio alla parole per favore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2016)

Lo sapevo che finiva cosi dominiamo quel Consigli fa il fenomeno fanno 1 tiro 1 gol ma si sapeva.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Maledetto Sassuolo


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Un cesso come duncan nella sua vita fa un gol 
Contro chi?


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

una squadra che rappresenta una città che non è neanche provincia e deve comprarsi lo stadio della Reggiana per stare in Serie A....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Cominciamo a togliere balotelli ed a giocare in 11 vs 11...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2016)

D'altronde se sbagli due gol davanti alla porta...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

E' più vicino a noi il Sassuolo che noi dal terzo posto.
Guardiamoci dietro....


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli rallenta il gioco in modo imbarazzante.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Quando andranno in B vado a esultargli in faccia a 'sti cessi.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

un po' di autocritica non farebbe male.
Ad esempio: chi lo marcava Duncan? Perché gli attaccanti non la buttano dentro? 
PS non stiamo giocando in 10 ma in 9 perché Bacca sta facendo peggio di Balotelli. Spero che mi smentisca al più presto


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli e Bacca non possono giocare assieme..


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Avanti
Tutti a cercare il capro espiatorio adesso
Tutti contro Balotelli come se fosse colpa sua
Bacca invece sta giocando bene? Anzi, sta giocando?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Un giorno vorrei capire cosa ha fatto De Sciglio per giocare in Serie A.


Comunque, come si sapeva, da togliere Balotelli e normalmente anche Bertolacci, purtroppo per lui le alternative fanno piangere ma comunque preferirei Poli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

In 5 secondi da una punizione sulla 3/4 del Sassuolo al nostro portiere. Mah.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma qui veramente si pensa che Bacca sia un fenomeno? O mio dio.
Questo fuori dai 16 metri ha zero utilità, è peggio di Inzaghi. Con la differenza che Inzaghi, che io odiavo, era giusto un attimo più determinante.
Balotelli Bacca è una coppia raccapricciante.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Avanti
> Tutti a cercare il capro espiatorio adesso
> Tutti contro Balotelli come se fosse colpa sua



La colpa è anche sua... Un verme senza cuore ne grinta.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Scena emblematica di Bacca che pressa il portiere... Si gira... e balotelli dov'è? a ciondolare a centrocampo...


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

dai crediamoci!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma quanto e scarso Bertolacci


----------



## VonVittel (6 Marzo 2016)

Fortuna schifosa. Si vede che sono gli amichetti della Juventus. 1 tiro 1 gol e portiere fenomeno. Maledetti cessi fortunati


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

ma che cesso sto bertolacci..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Marzo 2016)

Che ritardato Bertolacci


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2016)

Capitan De grado


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

Bertolacci vai dove devi


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Levate 'sto Balotelli


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Pippolacci....


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli deleterio


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Mitt a Menez


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

quel cesso di balotelli andava levato dopo 10 minuti...


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

De Sciglio, Bertolacci, bacca e balo 

Scandalosi


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Comunque abbiamo avuto occasioni, ma si vede la differenza tra organizzazione di gioco e improvvisazione in questo momento.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Antonelli salva il 2-0...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

Menez non ha 45 minuti nelle gambe.. lo metterà al 70esimo


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Intanto Antonelli evita l'imbarcata


----------



## Schism75 (6 Marzo 2016)

Mi pare una partita segnata. A meno di un miracolo, è davvero brutta. Abbiamo sbagliato 3-4 occasioni piuttosto semplici e al primo affondo ci siamo sciolti. Bertolacci è improponibile purtroppo. Bonaventura davvero a rischio oggi, e mi pare che si sia montato un pò troppo la testa tenendo spessa la palla e ritardando l'azione.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

I due davanti inguardabili


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

la vedo buia... siamo crollati mentalmente... risiamo quelli di 3 mesi fa.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Grande Gigio che evita il 2-0.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

mamma mia donnarumma


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

siamo nel pallone


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Gigio menomale..


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Sto mononeurone non azzecca manco i cross


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Io continuo ad andare controcorrente 
Fino al loro gol che definire della domenica è poco li abbiamo messi in area 
Ok l'indole di Balotelli la conosciamo ma almeno quando gli dai la palla te la ritorna
Bacca esiste? 
Bacca puoi permettertelo quando sei il Barcellona, il real che creano 25 palle gol a partita
Noi oggi stiamo giocando in 9 perché bacca è bacca mentre il signor Bonaventura che sta cominciando a rompermi parecchio sta diventando letteralmente indisponente


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Se buonanotte....


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Marzo 2016)

non sto guardando la partita
ma chi ha sbagliato I gol?


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma siamo sicuri che Sansone sia inferiore a Bacca?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli è arrivato 10minjti dopo il cross


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> De Sciglio, Bertolacci, bacca e balo
> 
> Scandalosi



Niente da aggiungere.

Ah, forse da dire che ALex oggi soffre, ma era prevedibile contro il attacco veloce del Sassuolo.


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Zapata rispetto a Romagnoli è un disastro. 
Grande Sinisa


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

eh si... Zapata merita il rinnovo....


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Bravo Gigio


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Sisi rinnoviamo Zapata..


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5 (salva l'1 a 0)

De Sciglio 5,5
Alex 6
Zapata 6
Antonelli 6+

Honda 6+
Kucka 6-
Bertolacci 5,5 
Bonaventura 6

Bacca 5 (fatemi capire in cosa sarebbe tanto meglio di Destro...)
Balotelli 4 (VERGOGNOSO)

datemi Menez per favore, anche al 40%

quando questi servi della Juventus che devono giocare nello stadio della Reggiana per avere il diritto di stare in Serie A retrocederanno, e accadrà, godrò come un maiale


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli ormai neanche a fare i tap in è bravo


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

hai 3 titolari fuori, e tu giustamente metti fuori per scelta tecnica anche il quarto.
Genio del calcio.


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

Se quello riprova quel tiro 10 volte 7 volte va in curva e 3 fuori dallo stadio. Ora però fuori il pippone


----------



## Kaw (6 Marzo 2016)

Sempre soddisfazioni a Sassuolo...
Avevamo iniziato bene ma dopo il gol ci siamo spenti.
Che si sveglino!!!!


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io continuo ad andare controcorrente
> Fino al loro gol che definire della domenica è poco li abbiamo messi in area
> Ok l'indole di Balotelli la conosciamo ma almeno quando gli dai la palla te la ritorna
> Bacca esiste?
> ...



io ti quoto fino alla fine.
Sono mesi che sostengo che qui si ritenga Bonaventura una sorta di Zidane quando è un onesto giocatore ma nulla più, che da 1 mese gioca piuttosto male tra l'altro, fa UN movimento e si arrotola in inutili doppi passi e manierismi per fare il figo.
Su Bacca poi le tue parole sono VERITA'. Un giocatore limitato e limitante. Siccome ha fatto una dozzina di gol, alcuni anche indubbiamente belli eh, è diventato un mito.
Ma questo non ce lo compra nessun TOP team dai su. A 30 anni quasi, è un giocatore che fuori dall'area è utile come portare un vegano a mangiare carne argentina.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Levate duello lì davanti, mettete Luiz rotto o Menez al 50%, sicuramente fanno meglio.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2016)

Queste sono partite che non vinceremo mai. Figuriamoci con Balotelli titolare


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Giusto vantaggio del Sassuolo, quando si sbagliano 2 goal fatti e' giusto perdere. Vergognosi


----------



## Hammer (6 Marzo 2016)

Mihajlovic oggi ha sbagliato tutto:

- Zapata ha finito l'autonomia
- Bacca e Balotelli IMPRESENTABILI. Aridateme Menez


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2016)

Come previsto con facilità la conferma di Zapata è stata una vergogna.

Balotelli solito pezzo di fango schifoso


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Marzo 2016)

Partita sin qui decisa dall'abissale differenza tra i due allenatori.
Speriamo sia almeno utile a berlusconi-galliani per capire che a fine anno bisogna cacciare perdisa e prendere Di Francesco.

Ennesima grandissima prestazione di bacca...da cedere senza pensarci due volte.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

abbiamo iniziato benissimo, quando crei però la palla la devi mettere dentro, perché poi succedono queste cose... dopo il loro gol siamo andati troppo in difficoltà. Nel secondo tempo voglio subito il gol..


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Alex merita 4, come chi l'ha messo in campo
Non puoi pensare che contro un attacco il cui più alto è 1,70mt un paracarro come lui non vada in difficoltà


----------



## prebozzio (6 Marzo 2016)

Peccato perché eravamo partiti alla grande, ma bisogna concretizzare di più. Io ci credo ancora, possiamo ribaltarla.


----------



## Reblanck (6 Marzo 2016)

Abbiamo avuto anche sfortuna dai...certe occasioni fanno concretizzate perché non puoi trovarti da solo davanti al portiere per 2 volte e poi non segni ! Bah speriamo in un secondo tempo migliori.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli fuori prima di subito..... Bertolacci pure, ma mancano le alternative.... Se al 70° non cambia niente in campo, proverei Jose Mauri. Tanto già si gioca in 9


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Partita sin qui decisa dall'abissale differenza tra i due allenatori.
> Speriamo sia almeno utile a berlusconi-galliani per capire che a fine anno bisogna cacciare perdisa e prendere Di Francesco.
> 
> Ennesima grandissima prestazione di bacca...da cedere senza pensarci due volte.



Se il Sassuolo stava sotto 3-0 dopo 20 minuti non c'era niente da recriminare, altroché.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Marzo 2016)

In mezzo al campo abbiamo un buco nero. Bertolacci e Kucka fanno lo stesso movimento in avanti. In alcune azioni c'era Honda che doveva stringere per non lasciare la difesa completamente contro il sassuolo. Assurdo. Montolivo, per quanto non all'altezza sia, rimane comunque il centrocampista migliore che abbiamo. Almeno ha l'idea di provare a recuperare palla e farla girare. Bertolacci niente. Già con l'Alessandria era chiaro che Poli e anche Mauri siano molto meglio di questo scarsone sopravvalutato. Mihjalovic oggi ci sta mettendo molto del suo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

niang era fondamentale per noi


----------



## hiei87 (6 Marzo 2016)

Sarà contento il presidente. Abbiamo perso la partita più importante fin qui della stagione, ma almeno abbiamo schierato il nostro fuoriclasse abbronzato...


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Honda ce l'ha sulla coscienza. Giù pure lui oggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2016)

Contro il Sassuolo sempre la stessa storia


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

ma esattamente tutti questi commenti contro Zapata? Mi pare abbiano segnato su calcio d'angolo su uno schema che non verrà mai più, e che poi abbiano avuto UNA occasione netta su errore di Zapata e Alex. UNA. Un errore. Il Milan ha avuto 4 occasioni in 15 minuti, quindi ai loro difensori centrali andrebbe rescisso il contratto? 
non mi pare che con Romagnoli il Milan non subisse gol o tiri in porta, anzi. Di certo non siamo 1-0 per colpa di Zapata.


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Marzo 2016)

che due [email protected]@e ..a Sassuolo ci prendono sempre a pallate .. adessp vediamo quando entra Jeremy se cambia qualcosa


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Allucinante che appena una partita va storta tornano a scassare le palle i detrattori di Sinisa, quando se fossimo stati 3-0 al 20' non c'era niente da recriminare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Alex merita 4, come chi l'ha messo in campo
> Non puoi pensare che contro un attacco il cui più alto è 1,70mt un paracarro come lui non vada in difficoltà



Concordo. E un miracola che non e stato ammonito per il fallo su Defrel


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2016)

Poi mi raccomando Galliani, Zapata dentro per provarlo eh


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Partita sin qui decisa dall'abissale differenza tra i due allenatori.
> Speriamo sia almeno utile a berlusconi-galliani per capire che a fine anno bisogna cacciare perdisa e prendere Di Francesco.
> 
> Ennesima grandissima prestazione di bacca...da cedere senza pensarci due volte.



assurdo leggere queste cose


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ma esattamente tutti questi commenti contro Zapata? Mi pare abbiano segnato su calcio d'angolo su uno schema che non verrà mai più, e che poi abbiano avuto UNA occasione netta su errore di Zapata e Alex. UNA. Un errore. Il Milan ha avuto 4 occasioni in 15 minuti, quindi ai loro difensori centrali andrebbe rescisso il contratto?
> non mi pare che con Romagnoli il Milan non subisse gol o tiri in porta, anzi. Di certo non siamo 1-0 per colpa di Zapata.



Io Zapata lo odio ma oggi quello inguardabile è Alex


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli ormai non e piu un calciatore
Ha sprecato tutto...


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Allucinante che appena una partita va storta tornano a scassare le palle i detrattori di Sinisa, quando se fossimo stati 3-0 al 20' non c'era niente da recriminare.



Siamo avanti 3-0? No
Siamo sotto per colpa degli errori di perdisa? Sì
Poco altro da dire...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2016)

Honda scandaloso, davanti alla porta la palla si butta dentro diamine


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Allucinante che appena una partita va storta tornano a scassare le palle i detrattori di Sinisa, quando se fossimo stati 3-0 al 20' non c'era niente da recriminare.



ma veramente, il risultato condiziona le menti della gente


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Non segna Bacca non fa goal nessuno, il bello che lo vogliono fuori cosi' possiamo lottare per non retrocedere. Lo volete capire o no che senza i suoi goal non si va da nessuna parte. Comunque pessimo Mihalovic a lasciare Romagnoli mister 25 milioni in panca con Zapata e Alex imbarazzanti


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Balotelli ormai non e piu un calciatore
> Ha sprecato tutto...



Prendo il tuo messaggio perché l'ultimo della serie

Scommettiamo che se esce bacca al posto di Balotelli quando entra menez è molto meglio?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> In mezzo al campo abbiamo un buco nero. Bertolacci e Kucka fanno lo stesso movimento in avanti. In alcune azioni c'era Honda che doveva stringere per non lasciare la difesa completamente contro il sassuolo. Assurdo. Montolivo, per quanto non all'altezza sia, rimane comunque il centrocampista migliore che abbiamo. Almeno ha l'idea di provare a recuperare palla e farla girare. Bertolacci niente. Già con l'Alessandria era chiaro che Poli e anche Mauri siano molto meglio di questo scarsone sopravvalutato. Mihjalovic oggi ci sta mettendo molto del suo.



Anche in ripartenza Bertolacci e un disastro. Non ce la fa mai di dare velocita alla manovra. O perde palla, scarica o viene fermato senza problemi dal Sassuolo. Totalmente inutile in attacco e dannoso in difesa.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

fuori Balotelli dentro Menez
fuori Alex dentro Romagnoli

questi sarebbero i miei cambi all'intervallo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Siamo avanti 3-0? No
> Siamo sotto per colpa degli errori di perdisa? Sì
> Poco altro da dire...



Vabbé chiudo qua, buon proseguimento, se la ribaltiamo si ride.


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Marzo 2016)

ragazzi la rosa è questa .. punto .. fino al gol la difesa non era andata malaccio .. il problema che da dopo il gol il nostro centrocampo non pressa più


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma veramente, il risultato condiziona le menti della gente



Perchè, nel calcio oltre al risultato cosa conta?



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbé chiudo qua, buon proseguimento, se la ribaltiamo si ride.


Possiamo ribaltarla solo se l'allenatore corregge i suoi evidenti errori.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma di cosa stiamo parlando, se Honda mette dentro quei due palloni stiamo 2-0. Mapperfavore. Sti qua non vedono l'ora che il Milan perde per criticare Sinisa, come se gli entrasse qualcosa in tasca a loro.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Primo tempo del solito Milan quello che prende un gol e si fa sotto mentalmente... Zapata torna il solito mediocre senza nervi che regala palloni (nessuno ha capito cosa fa Romagnoli in panca), De Sciglio il solito disastro (una partita cosi importante come questa doveva giocare Poli), Bertolacci che non chiede palla e quando gli arriva vuole solo fare la giocata di 20 mln di euri e poi i due attacanti che in questo contesto diventano inutile.. cosi per la altra meta della squadra diventa impossibile

Oggi non basta nenmeno il parecchio altrimenti e davero finita, hanno ancora 50 minuti.. io toglierei da subito Zapata e De Sciglio per Romagnoli (dobbiamo impostare!!!) e Poli


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> fuori Balotelli dentro Menez
> fuori Alex dentro Romagnoli
> 
> questi sarebbero i miei cambi all'intervallo



per me non cambia nulla


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Siamo avanti 3-0? No
> Siamo sotto per colpa degli errori di perdisa? Sì
> Poco altro da dire...



argomenta


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Avanti
> Tutti a cercare il capro espiatorio adesso
> Tutti contro Balotelli come se fosse colpa sua
> Bacca invece sta giocando bene? Anzi, sta giocando?



Chi gioca vicino a Balotelli, peggiora il rendimento.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Marzo 2016)

migliore in campo milan per ora?


----------



## Nicco (6 Marzo 2016)

La partita è andata leggermente a rotoli.
Balotelli vuole sempre la palla sui piedi e sta fermo, inoltre è l'unico che non pressa quando il Sassuolo recupera palla. Lo sostituirei con Menez da subito.

Se scendiamo in campo con il piglio giusto possiamo ribaltarla.

Vedo Bonaventura molto nervoso, mi auguro che si calmi e non si faccia buttare fuori.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Non segna Bacca non fa goal nessuno, il bello che lo vogliono fuori cosi' possiamo lottare per non retrocedere. Lo volete capire o no che senza i suoi goal non si va da nessuna parte. Comunque pessimo Mihalovic a lasciare Romagnoli mister 25 milioni in panca con Zapata e Alex imbarazzanti



Oggi siamo arrivati in area 7 volte in 20 minuti è l'unica palla buona che ha avuto ha pensato bene di calciarla dal limite con due giocatori addosso invece che giocarla in profondità a Balotelli 
Sai perché? Perché è ignorante e perché se avesse tentato di passargliela avrebbe ammazzato quel povero piccione


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Perchè, nel calcio oltre al risultato cosa conta?



Scommetto che quando il Milan vince, non conta il risultato, conta il fatto che non abbia gioco.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io Zapata lo odio ma oggi quello inguardabile è Alex



Zapata non è un fenomeno. Nelle ultime partite ha giocato come il tanto da noi osannato e amato Romagnoli non ha MAI giocato in tutto l'anno.
Infatti Sinisa, l'ha caldamente fatto accomodare in panchina col Nintendo per giocare.
Non dimentichiamo che noi vediamo i giocatori 90 minuti a settimana, un allenatore tutti i santi giorni.
Zapata e Alex hanno giocato 2/3 partite PERFETTE.
Se non avessimo sbagliato tre gol in 15 minuti e non avessimo lasciato Duncan tirare su un pallone che arrivava da 30 metri forse non staremmo parlando di Zapata.
Il problema del Milan è che l'unico giocatore UTILE in attacco è Luiz Adriano (e Niang per quanto confusionario), poi c'è una serie di individualisti veneziani o finalizzatori incapaci di dialogare che rendono impossibile un gioco.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma siamo sicuri che Duncan sia peggiore di Bonaventura?
Che Sansone sia peggio di Bacca?


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> assurdo leggere queste cose



si infatti... Poi la differenza tra Di Francesco e Sinisa sta anche nel fatto che Sinisa ha a disposizione 10 giocatori... gli altri non giocherebbero manco nel Sassuolo... Bacca avrà i suoi limiti, ma sentire certe cose boh... Certa gente si merita Inzaghi e Balotelli tutta la vita..


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2016)

E' stato fatto di tutto per perdere questa partita.

Dentro subito Romagnoli e Menez, e speriamo di riaggiustarla.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Chi gioca vicino a Balotelli, peggiora il rendimento.



Menez ha fatto due gol l'altra sera...


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Perchè, nel calcio oltre al risultato cosa conta?



quindi tutti possono parlare di calcio, non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di guardare le partite, basta guardare i risultati


----------



## ucraino (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Partita sin qui decisa dall'abissale differenza tra i due allenatori.
> Speriamo sia almeno utile a berlusconi-galliani per capire che a fine anno bisogna cacciare perdisa e prendere Di Francesco.
> 
> Ennesima grandissima prestazione di bacca...da cedere senza pensarci due volte.



Bravo cediamo Bacca e giochiamo con il super duo Balotelli boateng scusa ma Bacca non sarà un fenomeno ma i goal di Bacca quei 2 se li sognano. Ma a sto punto se tra i milanisti c'è gente che la pensa come te sono contento che galliani continua con questa operazione di sfacimento non vi meritate un milan come lo era in passato


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> migliore in campo milan per ora?



Il solito Kuco. Poi ci metterei pure Antonelli che ha praticamente tolto il 2-0 dalla porta.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

io detesto Mihajlovic ma dire che stiamo perdendo per colpa sua mi sembra davvero pretestuoso.

fino al loro gol meritavamo almeno il doppio vantaggio.

poi hanno beccato il gol della domenica e noi ci siamo impallati.

da adesso viene fuori la reazione di squadra e dell'allenatore, anche dai cambi.

ma fino a quel tiro di Duncan meritavamo almeno minimo di stare 2 a 0.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il solito Kuco. Poi ci metterei pure Antonelli che ha praticamente tolto il 2-0 dalla porta.


Nemmeno Kucko, ha sbagliato alla fine tante palle in modo ridicolo,io direi Bonaventura


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi tutti possono parlare di calcio, non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di guardare le partite, basta guardare i risultati



Puoi giocare bene fin che vuoi, ma se poi perdi, a cosa è servito?
Posto che, comunque, non stiamo giocando bene



ucraino ha scritto:


> Bravo cediamo Bacca e giochiamo con il super duo Balotelli boateng scusa ma Bacca non sarà un fenomeno ma i goal di Bacca quei 2 se li sognano. Ma a sto punto se tra i milanisti c'è gente che la pensa come te sono contento che galliani continua con questa operazione di sfacimento non vi meritate un milan come lo era in passato



Poi vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse, in maniera intelligente, il nesso tra cediamo Bacca e giochiamo con Balotelli-Boateng, quando in rosa ci sono Luiz Adriano, Niang e Menez.
Bacca fa un gol ogni tanto, ma, come oggi e come nelle due precedenti partite, tatticamente è inutile


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbé chiudo qua, buon proseguimento, se la ribaltiamo si ride.



ti quoto.
Esattamente quali errori di Perdisa? Ma dio santo ragazzi. E' cola di "Perdisa" se Duncan fa un gol che mai farà più in carriera e se non segnamo MAI?
Al massimo ha la colpa di aver messo Balotelli, ma non penso sia una su scelta


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Menez ha fatto due gol l'altra sera...



Contro una squadra di Lega Pro.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io detesto Mihajlovic ma dire che stiamo perdendo per colpa sua mi sembra davvero pretestuoso.
> 
> fino al loro gol meritavamo almeno il doppio vantaggio.
> 
> ...


Vero, ma dopo il goal subito ha dominato, sbagliando almeno altre 2 palle goal, quindi il Sassuolo per me merita il vantaggio


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Nemmeno Kucko, ha sbagliato alla fine tante palle in modo ridicolo,io direi Bonaventura


Bonaventura il migliore o il peggiore?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Puoi giocare bene fin che vuoi, ma se poi perdi, a cosa è servito?
> Posto che, comunque, non stiamo giocando bene



non stiamo giocando bene??La squadra si è un po di disunita dopo lo svantaggio ma prima stavamo dominando, arrivavamo in porta ogni due minuti


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Bonaventura il migliore o il peggiore?


Migliore


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Puoi giocare bene fin che vuoi, ma se poi perdi, a cosa è servito?



Giochiamo bene e perdiamo: è colpa di Sinisa.
Giochiamo male e vinciamo: eh ma non c'è gioco.
Si può sapere cos'è che va bene?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Oggi siamo arrivati in area 7 volte in 20 minuti è l'unica palla buona che ha avuto ha pensato bene di calciarla dal limite con due giocatori addosso invece che giocarla in profondità a Balotelli
> Sai perché? Perché è ignorante e perché se avesse tentato di passargliela avrebbe ammazzato quel povero piccione



Balotelli poco nulla ma bacca mi ha fatto ancora più innervosire oggi.
De sciglio sta bene solo in panchina.
Jeremy é l unico che può ribaltarla,speriamo di riuscire almeno a pareggiare.
Non vedo l ora che il Sassuolo vada in B


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ti quoto.
> Esattamente quali errori di Perdisa? Ma dio santo ragazzi. E' cola di "Perdisa" se Duncan fa un gol che mai farà più in carriera e se non segnamo MAI?
> Al massimo ha la colpa di aver messo Balotelli, ma non penso sia una su scelta



esatto


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ti quoto.
> Esattamente quali errori di Perdisa? Ma dio santo ragazzi. E' cola di "Perdisa" se Duncan fa un gol che mai farà più in carriera e se non segnamo MAI?
> Al massimo ha la colpa di aver messo Balotelli, ma non penso sia una su scelta



Far giocare De Sciglio forse? Tener fuori Romagnoli forse?
E anche sul gol subito, si sa che il Sassuolo segna un sacco di gol su questo tipo di schemi, cosa ci faceva Duncan completamente libero?


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

l'inutile mononeurone sempre in campo... allora non si vuol proprio recuperare


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si infatti... Poi la differenza tra Di Francesco e Sinisa sta anche nel fatto che Sinisa ha a disposizione 10 giocatori... gli altri non giocherebbero manco nel Sassuolo... Bacca avrà i suoi limiti, ma sentire certe cose boh... Certa gente si merita Inzaghi e Balotelli tutta la vita..



Si, infatti... Senza Bacca e Miha saremmo allo stesso posto, ma nella parte destra classifica... Bah...


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Siamo avanti 3-0? No
> Siamo sotto per colpa degli errori di perdisa? Sì
> Poco altro da dire...



per colpa di Mihajlovic?? è cosa avrebbe sbagliato?? non mettere Romagnoli? chi ha sbagliato i gol?? sinisa?? Se Honda avesse segnato non saremo a parlare di queste cose.. Balotelli non corre, fa movimenti sbagliati, bertolacci è inutile.. Dai almeno ammetti di essere pervenuto su Sinisa, perché non sei per niente obbiettivo.. stranamente commenti solo quando si perde...


----------



## Hammer (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che Duncan sia peggiore di Bonaventura?
> Che Sansone sia peggio di Bacca?



Vorresti dire che secondo te Bonaventura è peggio di Duncan?


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Ad ogni modo è da un po' di tempo che non ribaltiamo una partita. Direi che è il momento.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Sì scalda jeremy


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Se ci va bene la pareggiamo


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Cristo Santo, Bacca.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Bacca...


----------



## Gabry (6 Marzo 2016)

Stiamo giocando con il 4-4-0, con il nostro miglior centrale di difesa in panchina per scelta tecnica.
Io lo ripeto, terrei solo Menez tra gli attaccanti il resto è tutto da vendere.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Far giocare De Sciglio forse? Tener fuori Romagnoli forse?
> E anche sul gol subito, si sa che il Sassuolo segna un sacco di gol su questo tipo di schemi, cosa ci faceva Duncan completamente libero?



la presenza di Romagnoli non avrebbe cambiato di una virgola il risultato.Abbiamo preso UN gol su uno schema da calcio d'angolo, poi hanno fatto UNO dico UNO tiro in porta in 45 minuti.
Romagnoli avrebbe battuto meglio le mani di Zapata? si forse. per il resto il suo impatto su questo primo tempo non avrebbe portato alcun vantaggio.
Abbiamo perso più palloni del Sassuolo e ne abbiamo recuperati quasi la metà rispetto al Sassuolo. La chiave è lì. Il difensore centrale non c'entra, fino ad ora, NULLA.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

ti prego fai entrare Menez, anche al 40%.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2016)

che disastro oggi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Io toglierei Honda per jeremy


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> la presenza di Romagnoli non avrebbe cambiato di una virgola il risultato.Abbiamo preso UN gol su uno schema da calcio d'angolo, poi hanno fatto UNO dico UNO tiro in porta in 45 minuti.
> Romagnoli avrebbe battuto meglio le mani di Zapata? si forse. per il resto il suo impatto su questo primo tempo non avrebbe portato alcun vantaggio.
> Abbiamo perso più palloni del Sassuolo e ne abbiamo recuperati quasi la metà rispetto al Sassuolo. La chiave è lì. Il difensore centrale non c'entra, fino ad ora, NULLA.



Zapata ha commesso un errore di passaggio elementare che ha rischiato di farci prendere il secondo gol. 
Inoltre ha sbagliato tutti i rilanci, perché non è capace di far partire l'azione...cosa che invece Romagnoli fa egregiamente.


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando con il 4-4-0, con il nostro miglior centrale di difesa in panchina per scelta tecnica.
> Io lo ripeto, terrei solo Menez tra gli attaccanti il resto è tutto da vendere.



Quello che ha la fila di acquirenti è Bacca.
Menez non se lo piglia nessuno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma dai Alex! Che fai?!


Balotelli non si muove, mai.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

non ci stiamo capendo nulla


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Sto Berardi della m...


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

Paratona


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Mamma mia Gigio!


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Zapata ha commesso un errore di passaggio elementare che ha rischiato di farci prendere il secondo gol.
> Inoltre ha sbagliato tutti i rilanci, perché non è capace di far partire l'azione...cosa che invece Romagnoli fa egregiamente.



quindi non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Perchè il "ha rischiato" non comporta nessun cambiamento sul tabellino, e coi lanci di Pirlo-Romagnoli che pare sia una sorta di Beckham, non avremmo segnato i gol che invece potevamo comunque fare nei primi 15 minuti.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Uno tra Balo e Bacca fuori subito.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli andrebbe squagliato.


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Ancora Zapata fa tirare berardi...

San Gigio salva


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

non può non togliere Balotelli, non può


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

ma questa neroverde è la nostra quarta maglia?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

prendetemi per pazzo toglierei bacca


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Si si, Bacca, per 50 milioni al Bayern o Real 

(non dico che e scarso, ma e veramente limitato e per quello ste frasi mi fanno ridere).


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Fuori Bacca. Fuori Balotelli. Fuori Balotelli. Fuori Bacca.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Speriamo carriera finita per Cannavaro.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

sostituito dopo 54 minuti.
Ma io mi chiedo, ma allora PERCHE' gioca se tanto si sa già che è un demente?


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

dai Jeremy, dai Jeremy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

fischi per balo


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Finalmente fuori dalle palle il mononeurone


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fischi per balo



giustamente


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli non deve MAI PIU' vedere il campo di gioco, MAI PIU'


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2016)

fuori sto cancro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> sostituito dopo 54 minuti.
> Ma io mi chiedo, ma allora PERCHE' gioca se tanto si sa già che è un demente?



perché Menez aveva solo 30 minuti


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si si, Bacca, per 50 milioni al Bayern o Real
> 
> (non dico che e scarso, ma e veramente limitato e per quello ste frasi mi fanno ridere).



Bayern e Real Bacca lo prenderebbero come fisioterapista.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

se continuiamo cosi però prendiamo il secondo... svegliamoci!


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perché Menez aveva solo 30 minuti



far giocare L. Adriano?


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

il Sassuolo può gestire ora. Troppo tardi.
Menez con questi ritmi non ce la fa imho


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Il mononeurone scuote la testa in panca.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mononeurone scuote la testa in panca.



sta riattivando la circolazione nel cervello.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> sta riattivando la circolazione nel cervello.



ma quale cervello scusa ??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Se non facciamo un goal casuale, questa partita finisce 1-0 o 2-0. Sotto il piano del gioco siamo inesistenti oggi.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Bacca si muove da schifo


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Menez ha già fatto più di Balotelli.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

Menez al 40% in 4 minuti ha fatto più del 45


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Menez ha gia fatto piu di Balotelli...in 5 minuti


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

dai crediamoci!!!!! voglio il gol!!


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2016)

è bastato togliere quel cesso per ricominciare a giocare, pazzesco. 

balotelli è un cancro che crea metastasi e condiziona tutta la squadra.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Nn si accende Jack=non si vince,

Tatticamente Di Francesco ha demolito Mihajlovic.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Datemi del matto ma la prossima estate per 80/85mln io la coppia bacca Bonaventura la saluto


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Alex non ci sta capendo niente oggi.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Menez ha gia fatto piu di Balotelli...in 5 minuti



eeeh ma Mario c'ha fisicità


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è bastato togliere quel cesso per ricominciare a giocare, pazzesco.
> 
> balotelli è un cancro che crea metastasi e condiziona tutta la squadra.



Davvero... è quasi incredibile...


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

uscito balotelli s'è ricominciato ad arrivare nella loro area... sarà un caso??


----------



## ucraino (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Puoi giocare bene fin che vuoi, ma se poi perdi, a cosa è servito?
> Posto che, comunque, non stiamo giocando bene
> 
> 
> ...



Mi avessi detto giochiamo con con messi e suarez ma ti rendi conto di cosa dici . Di quelli che hai citato non li vogliono neanche in Cina Bacca invece a mercato e sicuramente se lo vendono ci rifanno i soldi pagati. Per quello che dici ti meriti di guardare un milan con Balotelli e boateng titolari .


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

il Sassuolo ha pure un giorno di riposo in meno


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2016)

Aspetto con ansia l'entrata dell'altro fratello degrado.. per porre fine alla partita


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Datemi del matto ma la prossima estate per 80/85mln io la coppia bacca Bonaventura la saluto



e chi ce li dà quei soldi dai...
Bacca non vale più dell'anno scorso, al massimo MENO. ha un anno in più, ha giocato solo un campionato nazionale facendo nemmeno troppi gol, anzi.
Bonaventura non è un giocatore da nazionale, quanto pensi che lo valutino? Al massimo 20/25 mil, ma sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

L'ho sempre detto senza gioco non si va da nessuna parte, Sassuolo merita perche' gioca a calcio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

Menez rapido


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Datemi del matto ma la prossima estate per 80/85mln io la coppia bacca Bonaventura la saluto



il matto è chi ti da 80 milioni per loro 2.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

grande Munnez. sattamente come lo scorso anno.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il matto è chi ti da 80 milioni per loro 2.



Amen


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Muovetevi senza palla, cribbio!


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Zapata non fa un passaggio giusto. 

Menez spirito giusto...


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Incredibile i numeri di pallone che regalano De Sciglio e Zapata insieme, cosi non si puo..


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

Siamo durati 15 minuti, ma che è successo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Menez non si muove tantissimo ma per il solo fatto che si muove un po gia risulta piu utile alla manovra.




Milan7champions ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre detto senza gioco non si va da nessuna parte, Sassuolo merita perche' gioca a calcio



Il Sassuolo in attacco ha 3 giocatori tra cui ogni uno sarebbe perfetto per noi. 3 giocatori veloci, tecnici e bravi nel tiro. Noi non abbiamo nessuno in rosa che ha questi talenti. Forse Menez. Ma in generale sentiamo la mancanza di questo tipo di giocatore.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

il SASSUOLO completamente padrone del campo.
Non ci stiamo capendo NULLA, N U L L A ! ! ! !

Ormai è andata.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2016)

il "riscaldamento" di boateng.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

che idiozia di Kucka


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

se vabbè ma se gli facciamo gli assit..


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

Anche Kucka molto male oggi


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Dominati dal Sassuolo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Finalmente Romagnoli. Almeno un po' di qualità e qualcuno che verticalizza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

senza niang siamo nulli, e c'è chi lo criticava


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

mamma mia...
Che Sassuolo!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Madonna santa Menez..


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

non capisco perché sempre prendersela con sinisa, bisogna anche responsabilizzare i giocatori, che oggi fanno pena..


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

a centrocampo passerebbe pure Ferrara(il ciccione, non Ciro) dopo l'abbuffata di natale...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Il fatto che sul 1-0 per il Sassuolo il nostro allenatore mette un centrale di difesa fa capire che oggi Sinisa con la sua scelta l'ha combinata grossa.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> a centrocampo passerebbe pure Ferrara dopo l'abbuffata di natale...



Ahahahah


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Vergognatevi tutti dal primo all'ultimo, ormai odio tutti i giocatori tranne Donnarumma, tutti mi fanno pena


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Per il movimento che fa bacca, zero, tengo in campo Balotelli che almeno una punizione, un triangolo...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2016)

Senza Niang, non abbiamo praticamente attaccanti, Bacca a parte, tutti gli altri stanno in condizioni pietose.

Grazie Galliani.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma che senso ha questa sostituzione?


----------



## Principe (6 Marzo 2016)

Mq che cambio sarebbe ? Formazione completamente sbagliata , il solito allenatore mediocre .


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sul 1-0 per il Sassuolo il nostro allenatore mette un centrale di difesa fa capire che oggi Sinisa con la sua scelta l'ha combinata grossa.



Se non vinciamo si è scavato la fossa da solo


----------



## CIppO (6 Marzo 2016)

Io non posso vedere la partita perche' lavoro ma da quello che leggo mi fa tristezza che appena qualcosa va storto piovono insulti a raffica sull'allenatore che con questa rosa da serie B sta davvero facendo un lavoro pregevole a parer mio


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

70 minuti...Bacca ha toccato UN PALLONE.
Non possiamo permetterci un giocatore così in questo momento.

Andrei a dare 4 schiaffi a Sinisa comunque.
COME C#@## stiamo giocando????????????????????????????????????????????

Il Sassuolo che spinge per fare il secondo, noi che cerchiamo di non prenderlo.
Mentalità da perdenti inside, come nelle conferenze d'altronde


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Io non posso vedere la partita perche' lavoro ma da quello che leggo mi fa tristezza che appena qualcosa va storto piovono insulti a raffica sull'allenatore che con questa rosa da serie B sta davvero facendo un lavoro pregevole a parer mio



bravissimo


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

L'ingresso di un centrale difensivo quando quello che esce non è MAI stato saltato mi fa riflettere molto.
Mettiamo uno che è indubbiamente meno forte nella marcatura e nell'esplosività. Ma è più tecnico e verticalizza (dalla difesa ahahahha) meglio.
Ah beh.
Ora si che i centrocampisti centrali e gli attaccanti giocheranno bene. Ora che c'è Romagnoli.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha questa sostituzione?



credo che Zapata si è fatto male..ma non sono sicuro... lo visto toccarsi il ginocchio, ma forse sbaglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

Io non capisco, non abbiamo nessuno che sappia gestire palla a centrocampo.. ALMENO METTI ROMAGNOLI!!!

No, Zapata


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Io non posso vedere la partita perche' lavoro ma da quello che leggo mi fa tristezza che appena qualcosa va storto piovono insulti a raffica sull'allenatore che con questa rosa da serie B sta davvero facendo un lavoro pregevole a parer mio


Lavoro pregevole? 3 punti sopra il Sassuolo grande lavoro pregevole umiliati da loro sia a San Siro che qua


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha questa sostituzione?



Che il pressing del Sassuolo non ci sta facendo capire nulla, per cui serve uno con i piedi buoni dietro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

2-0 finita


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Sansone 2-0.

Finita.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

finita.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

benissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2016)

Finita


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Lavoro pregevole? 3 punti sopra il Sassuolo grande lavoro pregevole umiliati da loro sia a San Siro che qua



Scusa ma con la nostra rosa dove speravi di arrivare???


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> L'ingresso di un centrale difensivo quando quello che esce non è MAI stato saltato mi fa riflettere molto.
> Mettiamo uno che è indubbiamente meno forte nella marcatura e nell'esplosività. Ma è più tecnico e verticalizza (dalla difesa ahahahha) meglio.
> Ah beh.
> Ora si che i centrocampisti centrali e gli attaccanti giocheranno bene. Ora che c'è Romagnoli.



Per caso sei il procuratore di Zapata? 

Manco parlassimo di nesta.....


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Sansone

ciao ciao

Grande Sinisa


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sul 1-0 per il Sassuolo il nostro allenatore mette un centrale di difesa fa capire che oggi Sinisa con la sua scelta l'ha combinata grossa.



C'è qualcuno che crede seriamente che Romagnoli, il pupillo di Mihajlovic il quale l'ha voluto portare qui a tutti i costi, sia andato in panchina per scelta dell'allenatore?


----------



## hiei87 (6 Marzo 2016)

Stagione finita


----------



## VonVittel (6 Marzo 2016)

Finita


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Espulso Mihajlovic


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Guarda quel salame di De Sciglio come dorme, cribbio


----------



## Principe (6 Marzo 2016)

Arbitro di m


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

Errore arbitrale clamoroso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non capisco perché sempre prendersela con sinisa, bisogna anche responsabilizzare i giocatori, che oggi fanno pena..



E lui dev'essere cosciente di questo. Sappiamo tutti che De Sciglio e un giocatore da Serie B, forse Lega Pro, e che con Bertolacci il nostro centrocampa fatica a coprire o costruire in modo assurdo. Insomma il centrocampo diventa inesistente.

Propio per questo motivo e importante che i difensori siano in grado di muovere la palla e di difendere contro il Sassuolo che gioca in velocita e in contropiede(per colpa del centrocampo inesistente). E lui cosa fa? Lascia fuori Romagnoli, tecnicamente il migliore, e gioca con Zapta che con i piedi ci capisce nulla e Alex che contro i giocatori rapidi e bassi del Sassuolo e proprop inutile. 

Oggi Sinisa, ha sbagliato di brutto. Poteva finire bene se Honda avesse segnato, ma cio non cambia che ha rischiato troppo con questa scelta.


----------



## diavolo (6 Marzo 2016)

Questa squadra fa schifo


----------



## Principe (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Guarda quel salame di De Sciglio come dorme, cribbio



Scandaloso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

Fallo chiarissimo come la luce della madonna "santissima"


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2016)

niente, ormai sassuolo è come palermo anni fa. 

un campo dove non vinciamo mai.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

quando gli ospitati dalla Reggiana eclisseranno dove meritano, Serie B e Lega Pro, godrò come un maiale.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Marzo 2016)

Questa è andata come probabilmente il 3° posto.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Marzo 2016)

Sinceramente confermo tutto quello che penso di Mihajlovic: Non lo voglio più vedere il prossimo anno. Preferisco Brocchi. Almeno non si atteggia. E non cambio opinione nemmeno se miracolosamente dovessimo vincere oggi.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Scusa ma con la nostra rosa dove speravi di arrivare???



Ritorniamo ai discorsi "Ma siamo sicuri che la nostra rosa sia superiore a quella del Carpi"?

Suvvia ragazzi... non stuprate il vostro cervello.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Fallo non dato anche.. Che vergogna.


----------



## CIppO (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Lavoro pregevole? 3 punti sopra il Sassuolo grande lavoro pregevole umiliati da loro sia a San Siro che qua



Ti sei accorto che il Milan che tutti ricordiamo e che tu hai in foto con la coppa dei campioni e' finito da tempo?
Siamo con le pezze nel fondoschiena con dirigenti che remano contro.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

e vabbè, ormai era scritto che dovevamo perdere... Io non me la prendo più di tanto, abbiamo una squadra di 10 giocatori.. quando non gira, non gira... Il sassuolo è la nostra bestia nera! Saranno felici tutti i detrattori di Mihajlovic che adesso potranno insultarlo e puntuali il dito contro..


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2016)

Scontatissimo, l'avevo già capito dove super Consigli che sarebbe finita cosi, certo che se non ci fischiano manco i falli..


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2016)

Gol rubato, poco da dire


----------



## VonVittel (6 Marzo 2016)

Preoccupante che a differenza di Napoli, abbiamo totalmente mollato dopo il gol loro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Sto schifo di Sassuolo che si piega a novanta con tutti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

Poi mi spiegate perché andiamo in giro con De Sciglio mentre il Sassuolo ha Vrsaljko


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

Fallo da rosso.... bertolacci infortunato, loro continuano gol... infame l'arbitro, infami loro


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Giusto cosi' squadra indegna


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Per caso sei il procuratore di Zapata?
> 
> Manco parlassimo di nesta.....



no, affatto.
Zapata è un giocatoruncolo da 4 soldi.
Ma Romagnoli non è nulla di più. Anzi, è fuori di ogni dubbio meno dotato fisicamente e in marcatura 1 vs 1. Sarà più tecnico e bravo in impostazione (vorrei vedere questi mirabolanti lanci prima o poi però), ma sai che me frega. Un difensore deve saper difendere, baresi non aveva certo i piedi raffinati. Poi ti ripeto, un centrale difensivo sotto di un gol non serve a NULLA.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2016)

Niente, dopo aver preso il primo gol siamo scomparsi. Poi mettiamoci che, quel cane di Balotelli e' impresentabile e ci ha fatto giocare in 10 tutto il primo tempo, il Sassuolo sa giocare a calcio e alcuni errori arbitrali, e la frittata e' fatta.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E lui dev'essere cosciente di questo. Sappiamo tutti che De Sciglio e un giocatore da Serie B, forse Lega Pro, e che con Bertolacci il nostro centrocampa fatica a coprire o costruire in modo assurdo. Insomma il centrocampo diventa inesistente.
> 
> Propio per questo motivo e importante che i difensori siano in grado di muovere la palla e di difendere contro il Sassuolo che gioca in velocita e in contropiede(per colpa del centrocampo inesistente). E lui cosa fa? Lascia fuori Romagnoli, tecnicamente il migliore, e gioca con Zapta che con i piedi ci capisce nulla e Alex che contro i giocatori rapidi e bassi del Sassuolo e proprop inutile.
> 
> Oggi Sinisa, ha sbagliato di brutto. Poteva finire bene se Honda avesse segnato, ma cio non cambia che ha rischiato troppo con questa scelta.




ma si, chiaro Sinisa è umano, sbaglia anche lui.. ma diciamo che i giocatori non fanno niente per aiutarlo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Marzo 2016)

Stretto il 2 a 0 altroché, dopo essere andati sotto ci siamo allungati come dei dilettanti


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

detto questo, Bacca oggi? grande prestazione, che giocatore!


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

espulso defrel


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Comunque Di Francesco ha un grandissimo futuro.
Sinisa no.
Questo il mio pensiero.
Per me la dimensione di Sinisa è la provincia...quella di Di Francesco sono squadre da alta classifica.
Per me non ha nulla da invidiare ai vari Pochettino, De Boer, Cocu e company


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Rosso Defrel. Mettete Boateng per Bacca.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me qua dentro c'è qualcuno che viene pagato dal CondoM per spalare melma sull'allenatore


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

Finalmente oh, sono indemoniati questi


----------



## Schism75 (6 Marzo 2016)

Il goal sarà anche avvenuto su irregolarità, ma era nell'aria da almeno 35 minuti buoni. Occorre essere onesti. E comunque basta, ho spento mi hanno stancato.


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> no, affatto.
> Zapata è un giocatoruncolo da 4 soldi.
> Ma Romagnoli non è nulla di più. Anzi, è fuori di ogni dubbio meno dotato fisicamente e in marcatura 1 vs 1. Sarà più tecnico e bravo in impostazione (vorrei vedere questi mirabolanti lanci prima o poi però), ma sai che me frega. Un difensore deve saper difendere, baresi non aveva certo i piedi raffinati. Poi ti ripeto, un centrale difensivo sotto di un gol non serve a NULLA.



Ah ok, perché Zapata è davvero una nullità e sentire che vogliono rinnovarlo dopo una buona partita in una stagione, beh è scandaloso...

Romagnoli a me piace molto e ha 20 anni, vediamo se si rivelerà mediocre come credi tu oppure se diventerà un grande difensore come invece penso io. Tempo al tempo .

Milan comunque imbarazzante. 

Bacca e Jack tra i peggiori.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

scommettiamo che questi qui alla prossima con la Juve fanno da scendiletto?


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Sto schifo di Sassuolo che si piega a novanta con tutti



beh no... ha 3 punti in meno di noi... quindi no... non si piega per nulla
quelli che si piegano siamo noi


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Non accetto questa prestazione, questo secondo tempo vergognoso senza impegno,vergognosi tutti.Il prossimo non voglio vedere nessuno ne giocatori ne allenatori. Buffoni maledetti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ritorniamo ai discorsi "Ma siamo sicuri che la nostra rosa sia superiore a quella del Carpi"?
> 
> Suvvia ragazzi... non stuprate il vostro cervello.



Vabbé allora recriminiamo per il campionato perduto...


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Non ce la faccio
Ho visto Van Basten, Papin, Weah
Non ce la faccio più a vedere bacca
Basta!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Bacca: Terza partita insufficiente di fila.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> scommettiamo che questi qui alla prossima con la Juve fanno da scendiletto?


IL loro presidente milanista dichiarato e poi fa giocare allo morte solo contro di noi, inetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque Di Francesco ha un grandissimo futuro.
> Sinisa no.
> Questo il mio pensiero.
> Per me la dimensione di Sinisa è la provincia...quella di Di Francesco sono squadre da alta classifica.
> Per me non ha nulla da invidiare ai vari Pochettino, De Boer, Cocu e company



E' chiarissimo che Di Francesco abbia futuro in una grande, fa giocare le sue squadre indipendentemente dall'avversario, nel senso: puoi essere anche la Juve ma io la mia partita la faccio, non mi chiudo in 20 in area

Lo vedo benissimo per il dopo-Allegri alla Juve


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh no... ha 3 punti in meno di noi... quindi no... non si piega per nulla
> quelli che si piegano siamo noi



con la Roma sbaglia il rigore alla ultimo minuto..ma daii


----------



## Nicco (6 Marzo 2016)

A questo giro tra i detrattori di Miha mi ci metto anch'io e pesco a piene mani da questo scempio. Bene i primi 25' poi dopo il goal squadra da serie B, ci sta tutto per carità ma l'allenatore sarebbe pregato di svegliarla la squadra soprattutto dopo l'intervallo, invece siamo riscesi in campo come prima.

Discorso a parte va fatta per i non giocatori che pascolano come Balotelli e Menez, il secondo è in ritardo di condizione ma non abbiamo alternative, il primo deve sparire.

p.s. entra il truzzo


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Entra il tamarro

ahahahahahha


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2016)

Comunque questi del Sassuolo picchiano forte eh...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> scommettiamo che questi qui alla prossima con la Juve fanno da scendiletto?



Ma se all'andata hanno pareggiato rischiando di vincerla... Che poi vincerà la Juve è un altro discorso


----------



## ucraino (6 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Secondo me qua dentro c'è qualcuno che viene pagato dal CondoM per spalare melma sull'allenatore



Bravo la penso come te


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma alzati, cesso.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Ah ok, perché Zapata è davvero una nullità e sentire che vogliono rinnovarlo dopo una buona partita in una stagione, beh è scandaloso...
> 
> Romagnoli a me piace molto e ha 20 anni, vediamo se si rivelerà mediocre come credi tu oppure se diventerà un grande difensore come invece penso io. Tempo al tempo .
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace, non diventerà mai un grandissimo giocatore
Thuram-Nesta-Maldini quelli erano veramente forti. Ma lo erano già da giovani. Diventerà, forse, e non ne sono nemmeno sicuro se rimane in questo Milan, un buon difensore. Ma purtroppo non è nemmeno troppo veloce e nell' 1 vs 1 io non lo reputo un marcatore straordinario.

Detto questo Bacca è imbarazzante oggi. Imbarazzante!


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Marzo 2016)

a me oggi ha fatto [email protected] il centrocampo .. dopo i primi 20 minuti siamo andati sotto perchè non siamo più riusiciti ad arrivare primi su nessun pallone ... pensiamo a difendere il sesto posto va che è meglio .. possiamo arrivare quinti solo se i perdazzuri continuano ad andare in retromarcia


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

occhio che sta arrivando l'ennesimo capolavoro di giornata da parte di Sinisa


----------



## Schism75 (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma si, chiaro Sinisa è umano, sbaglia anche lui.. ma diciamo che i giocatori non fanno niente per aiutarlo.



E non li facesse giocare! Bertolacci non è in grado di giocare come regista o come centrocampista centrale. Lo ha dimostrato in queste 30 partite. Cosa lo schiera a fare ancora? Perchè è stato pagato 20 milioni? Beh anche Romagnoli è stato pagato 25 eppure lo ha messo in panchina senza problemi. Balotelli? Fallo stare in tribuna altro che storie presidenziali. De Sciglio? Idem. Se avalli lo scempio, non hai giustificazioni.
Eppoi vogliamo parlare del fatto che non riusciamo ad avere una cavolo di continuità di vittorie? Mai un filotto, con squadre poi non eccelse. Oggi il figurone il Sassuolo lo fa per un motivo: è una squadra di calcio organizzata.
E raccontiamoci tutte le storie del mondo, ma questo fa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2016)

Iniziano le perdite di tempo..


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

entra Boatgeng! siamo salvi!


----------



## diavolo (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> IL loro presidente milanista dichiarato e poi fa giocare allo morte solo contro di noi, inetto



Sarà milanista quanto Galliani


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2016)

Ora entra Boateng e risolviamo tutto


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio
> Ho visto Van Basten, Papin, Weah
> Non ce la faccio più a vedere bacca
> Basta!!!



Oh finalmente!!!!!
Abbiamo visto anche Shevchenko...e JPP faceva il panchinaro.
Carlossssssss è tenero.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2016)

Mai visto un giocatore peggio di De Sciglio. Pure capitano...


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Marzo 2016)

ok proviamo ad andare nel Europa League


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

la squadra è questa, sesto posto, facciamo schifo, questo siamo


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2016)

Bacca imbarazzante? Per cortesia. Come fa a segnare se dietro non arriva niente?


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio
> Ho visto Van Basten, Papin, Weah
> Non ce la faccio più a vedere bacca
> Basta!!!


"Il Bayern Monaco è su di lui".
"Come Lewandowski".
cit.


----------



## ucraino (6 Marzo 2016)

Io penso che mhialovic sta partita lo abbia fatto apposta fa giocare Balotelli poi pure boateng per dimostrare alla società che essere immondi abbiamo in rosa


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

L'entrata del tamarro è qualcosa di inconcepibile. Davvero.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Gli unici degni sono i tifosi che hanno incitato tutta la partita


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

cambio capolavoro ahahahah


----------



## Nicco (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma poi che senso ha la scenata? farsi espellere a che pro?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Ogni volta che vedo Boateng ho tanta, tanta voglia di mandare i miei 'complimenti' al condom che ha allestito una rosa fantastica con centrocampisti di qualita e sostanza come Bertolacci, riserve al altezza e specialmente in attacco giocatori di grande utilita tattica.

Oggi SInisa sicuramente ha sbagliato la scelta Romagnoli, ma per il resto...la rosa e quella. Ogni attaccante del Sassuolo sarebbe tranquillamente titolare da noi. Sansone, Defrel e Berardi. Noi giriamo con Boateng, Balotelli, Menez a mezzo servizio.


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Marzo 2016)

Dobbiamo stare tutti tranquilli perche arriva mister bee a fine stagione.....hahahaha


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bacca imbarazzante? Per cortesia. Come fa a segnare se dietro non arriva niente?



infatti ..ci hanno sovrastato a centrocampo


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

L'errore dell'arbitro è stato quasi incredibile ma il nostro secondo tempo è vergognoso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Io penso che mhialovic sta partita lo abbia fatto apposta fa giocare Balotelli poi pure boateng per dimostrare alla società che essere immondi abbiamo in rosa



Sinceramente ci ho pensato anch'io...


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Ragazzi ok essere arrabbiati per il risultato e il gioco, ma sono partite che possono capitare! era impensabile vincerle tutte! nel calcio bisogna sapere anche perdere. A Sassuolo ha perso anche Allegri, che qui tanti definiscono come un fenomeno! Sinisa non sarà un fenomeno, ma fa quello che può, con quello che ha.. Non vi rendete conto che che squadra si ritrova?? Non può fare miracoli.. bisogna essere anche un po equilibrati..


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2016)

Io neanche mi arrabbio, il Milan è questo. Più di un tot di risultati utili consecutivi non li può fare.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma se all'andata hanno pareggiato rischiando di vincerla... Che poi vincerà la Juve è un altro discorso



All'andata hanno vinto.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> infatti ..ci hanno sovrastato a centrocampo



Bacca ha avuto diversi palloni tra i piedi ma incespica come Zanardi.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

L'allenatore fa la differenza, a meno che non ti chiami Barcellona. 
Sempre detto


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

che secondo tempo disastroso, siamo nella m.. visto che menez è impresentabile


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bacca imbarazzante? Per cortesia. Come fa a segnare se dietro non arriva niente?



Toh, una è arrivata ma lui, al solito era fuori posizione

È scarso, scarso, scarso


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ok essere arrabbiati per il risultato e il gioco, ma sono partite che possono capitare! era impensabile vincerle tutte! nel calcio bisogna sapere anche perdere. A Sassuolo ha perso anche Allegri, che qui tanti definiscono come un fenomeno! Sinisa non sarà un fenomeno, ma fa quello che può, con quello che ha.. Non vi rendete conto che che squadra si ritrova?? Non può fare miracoli.. bisogna essere anche un po equilibrati..



assolutamente vero


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

ma vrsaljko quanto potrà valere?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'allenatore fa la differenza, a meno che non ti chiami Barcellona.
> Sempre detto



hai ragione infatti è un miracolo che siamo sesti, con un altro allenatore eravamo decimi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Se Bertolacci si infortunasse almeno ci farebbe un favore


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Credo oggi sia finita la stagione per noi, con 10 giornate di anticipo siamo ufficialmente fuori della prossima champions.. la enessima, Mihajlovic come allenatore ne ha commesso errori vari ma dovreve essere Galliani il primo a pagare, quel dellinquente e il vero cancro di questa squadra

La mia pagelle oggi

Gigio 6 come quasi sempre il migliore
De sciglio 3 vergognoso patetico irritante
Alex 5 senza Romagnoli sembra piu lento
Zapata 4 rinnovo? 
Antonelli 6 tra i migliori sempre
Honda 6 tra i migliori di questi tempi
Bertolacci 4 giocatorino
Kucka 5 non ha fatto bene
Jack 6 almeno decente
Balotelli 3 finito al 100%
Bacca 4 alla prima offerta seria di 35-40 mln di euri da vendere

Mihajlovic 2 partita preparata in modo indecente, veramente troppi errori


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Toh, una è arrivata ma lui, al solito era fuori posizione
> 
> È scarso, scarso, scarso


Cioè l unico vero giocatore da Milan sarebbe scarso ?? HAHAHAHAH 

Chiudiamo Internet


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2016)

Sembriamo noi in 10


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

meno male che manca poco e la stagione è finita
anche per quest'anno andiamo in CL tra 2 anni

Raga se ne parla nel *2018*....FORSE


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Boateng assomiglia piu ad un armadio che ad un calciatore.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

Boateng ha la barra della corsa costantemente esaurita


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> meno male che manca poco e la stagione è finita
> anche per quest'anno andiamo in CL tra 2 anni
> 
> Raga se ne parla nel *2018*....FORSE



con questa squadra meglio non andarci


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Boateng ha la barra della corsa costantemente esaurita



ahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè l unico vero giocatore da Milan sarebbe scarso ?? HAHAHAHAH
> 
> Chiudiamo Internet



Che si muova MALISSIMO non è una bugia.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Pessimo Bacca. Pessimo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

pure con cristiano Ronaldo in campo faremmo schifo uguale, siamo maledettamente scarsi


----------



## JohnShepard (6 Marzo 2016)

Centrocampo Berolacci-Kucka il degrado


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Credo oggi sia finita la stagione per noi, con 10 giornate di anticipo siamo ufficialmente fuori della prossima champions.. la enessima, Mihajlovic come allenatore ne ha commesso errori vari ma dovreve essere Galliani il primo a pagare, quel dellinquente e il vero cancro di questa squadra
> 
> La mia pagelle oggi
> 
> ...



Kucka ha fatto schifo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> meno male che manca poco e la stagione è finita
> anche per quest'anno andiamo in CL tra 2 anni
> 
> Raga se ne parla nel *2018*....FORSE



Io direi che se ne riparla quando ci sbarazziamo di Galliani e Berlusconi, quindi a data da destinarsi


----------



## gheorghehagi (6 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Credo oggi sia finita la stagione per noi, con 10 giornate di anticipo siamo ufficialmente fuori della prossima champions.. la enessima, Mihajlovic come allenatore ne ha commesso errori vari ma dovreve essere Galliani il primo a pagare, quel dellinquente e il vero cancro di questa squadra
> 
> La mia pagelle oggi
> 
> ...



Bah...5 a kuco...quest'oggi il carro armato era un passeggino


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè l unico vero giocatore da Milan sarebbe scarso ?? HAHAHAHAH
> 
> Chiudiamo Internet



Si, è scarso e non mi stancherò mai di dirlo


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

la cosa grave è che non sono manco arrabbiato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Galliani sicuramente avra anche il coraggio di confermare la coppia Boateng-Balotelli. Piu inutili di qualsiasi giocatorino da Serie B


----------



## Schism75 (6 Marzo 2016)

Quello che dicevo prima. Loro sono organizzatissimi e in 10 riescono a sopperire facendoci comunque andare in affanno. Questa è la differenza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Menez ha messo due cross decenti e non è andato nessuno, vergognosi oggi


----------



## Nicco (6 Marzo 2016)

Tra i peggiori metterei senza dubbio De Sciglio, mai e dico mai c'è stata una sua sovrapposizione a creare superiorità anche quando ripartivamo in velocità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la cosa grave è che non sono manco arrabbiato



io sono incazzato nero


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Quanto corrono 'sti dopati. Avranno fatto un accordo con la Juve: noi vi facciamo parcheggiare i giovani e voi dateci la roba.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

Qualcuno che abbia il coraggio di dire che si sente e non poco la mancanza di Mortovivo in mezzo al campo?
Almeno un po' di onestà intellettuale.
Io l'ho insultato a lungo ma è un dato di fatto che il filtro che fa è per noi fondamentale. Oggi ci hanno fatto a pezzi con Mr. 38 kg con il cappotto Cessolucci


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma 7
De Sciglio 4
Alex 5
Zapata 5
Antonelli 6
Kucka 5
Bertolacci 4
Honda 5,5
Bonaventura 5
Bacca 3
Balotelli 3

Menez 3
Romagnoli 5,5

Mihajlovic 2 l'ha persa lui. peccato


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Tra i peggiori metterei senza dubbio De Sciglio, mai e dico mai c'è stata una sua sovrapposizione a creare superiorità anche quando ripartivamo in velocità.



C'è anche gente che difende lui e Zapata e denigra Romagnoli, pensa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Tra i peggiori metterei senza dubbio De Sciglio, mai e dico mai c'è stata una sua sovrapposizione a creare superiorità anche quando ripartivamo in velocità.



Come sempre. De Sciglio, semplicemente, non e un giocatore da Serie A. Lega Pro / media Serie B.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quanto corrono 'sti dopati. Avranno fatto un accordo con la Juve: noi vi facciamo parcheggiare i giovani e voi dateci la roba.



Loro corrono come una squadra normale... noi ne abbiamo 3 che corrono


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che si muova MALISSIMO non è una bugia.


 
Questo ha fatto gol in Belgio, in Belgio!
Poi in Spagna dove ogni squadra sopra la sesta posizione fa 100 gol a campionato 
Josè Mauri e Javi Moreno sembravano Pelé e Maradona in Spagna
Ma tu forse sei troppo giovane per sapere chi sono

Chiaramente rispondevo all'utente cui tu hai risposto


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quanto corrono 'sti dopati. Avranno fatto un accordo con la Juve: noi vi facciamo parcheggiare i giovani e voi dateci la roba.



esatto


----------



## JohnShepard (6 Marzo 2016)

Buon inizio ma dopo il gol abbiamo smesso di giocare e ci hanno sovrastato. Sconfitta meritata. Bel bagno d'umiltà


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'allenatore fa la differenza, a meno che non ti chiami Barcellona.
> Sempre detto


De Sciglio, Balotelli, Bertolacci, Boateng, Honda, Montolivo. Più del quinto-sesto posto è impensabile. Al massimo quarto.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> E non li facesse giocare! Bertolacci non è in grado di giocare come regista o come centrocampista centrale. Lo ha dimostrato in queste 30 partite. Cosa lo schiera a fare ancora? Perchè è stato pagato 20 milioni? Beh anche Romagnoli è stato pagato 25 eppure lo ha messo in panchina senza problemi. Balotelli? Fallo stare in tribuna altro che storie presidenziali. De Sciglio? Idem. Se avalli lo scempio, non hai giustificazioni.
> Eppoi vogliamo parlare del fatto che non riusciamo ad avere una cavolo di continuità di vittorie? Mai un filotto, con squadre poi non eccelse. Oggi il figurone il Sassuolo lo fa per un motivo: è una squadra di calcio organizzata.
> E raccontiamoci tutte le storie del mondo, ma questo fa tutta la differenza del mondo.





ma chi cavolo deve fare giocare per dio?? Tanto poco importa chi fa giocare, ci sarà sempre gente a criticarlo! anche quando vince!! Tutta la squadra ha giocato male! tutta!!!! cosa doveva fare Sinisa?? cambiare 11 giocatori?? ha a disposizione 10 giocatori da serie A tutto il resto è da lega pro... Abbiamo tre titolari fuori e non ci sono ricambi all'altezza! Non abbiamo perso perché non ha giocato Romagnoli.. di fatti con lui abbiamo preso il secondo... Se giocava Poli poi cosa cambiava?? o Calabria?? ma veramente pensate che un giocatore di 19 anni potesse cambiare la partita?? Siamo un squadra da sesto posto al massimo da quinto.. se arriviamo sopra è un miracolo..


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Toh, una è arrivata ma lui, al solito era fuori posizione
> 
> È scarso, scarso, scarso


Cioè se Bacca è scarso allora il resto dei nostri attaccanti sono rifiuti da cassonetto dell'umido allora.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma 7

De Sciglio 5
Alex 6--
Zapata 5,5
Antonelli 6++

Honda 5
Kucka 5
Bertolacci 4,5
Bonaventura 5,5

Balotelli 4
Bacca 4

Menez 5
Romagnoli sv
Boateng sv

Mihajlovic 5


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> C'è anche gente che difende lui e Zapata e denigra Romagnoli, pensa.



Per fortuna ci sei tu. Mr Ovvietà.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2016)

Finita, ora cerchiamo di guardarci dietro in classifica proprio dal Sassuolo e al massimo cercare di superare almeno l'Inter


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2016)

partita molto deludente


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> 
> De Sciglio 5
> Alex 6--
> ...



dai almeno qualcuno che non metta 2 o 3 come voti, mai visti nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Kaw (6 Marzo 2016)

Vergognosi tutti.
Non si può fare una partita così.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Marzo 2016)

Brutta brutta sconfitta,abbiamo fatto un gran passo indietro. Sto Sassuolo si conferma una bestiaccia nera. Speriamo che ritrovino fiducia già dalla prossima partita.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Marzo 2016)

Da oggi il nostro obiettivo è sperare di arrivare almeno sopra l'Inter.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma chi cavolo deve fare giocare per dio?? Tanto poco importa chi fa giocare, ci sarà sempre gente a criticarlo! anche quando vince!! Tutta la squadra ha giocato male! tutta!!!! cosa doveva fare Sinisa?? cambiare 11 giocatori?? ha a disposizione 10 giocatori da serie A tutto il resto è da lega pro... Abbiamo tre titolari fuori e non ci sono ricambi all'altezza! Non abbiamo perso perché non ha giocato Romagnoli.. di fatti con lui abbiamo preso il secondo... Se giocava Poli poi cosa cambiava?? o Calabria?? ma veramente pensate che un giocatore di 19 anni potesse cambiare la partita?? Siamo un squadra da sesto posto al massimo da quinto.. se arriviamo sopra è un miracolo..



Mettesse i primavera. Non importa se perdiamo lo stesso, ma almeno non vediamo in campo questo schifo. Almeno provano a correre o lottare. O invece ti piace vedere pascolare per il campo Boateng, Balotelli, De Sciglio, Bertolacci?


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Vergogna


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

quando questi della Reggiana che giocano con la maglia di un comunincolo della Provincia di Modena torneranno in Lega Pro io godrò come un maiale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2016)

ci hanno semplicemente devastati, pazzesco


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Per fortuna ci sei tu. Mr Ovvietà.



Coda di paglia?


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2016)

Occhio che dietro arriva il Sassuolo...


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> meno male che manca poco e la stagione è finita
> anche per quest'anno andiamo in CL tra 2 anni
> 
> Raga se ne parla nel *2018*....FORSE


Ma la colpa di chi è? Di Mihajilovic? Pensi veramente sia farina del suo sacco far giocare Balotelli...........?


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

oggi tutti male, non salvo nessuno! ma la colpa è soltanto di Sinisa! Licenziamolo e prendiamo il fenomenale Di Francesco, che con questi scappati di casa ci avrebbe fatto giocare come il Barcelona e saremo primi in classifica!!!!


----------



## Reblanck (6 Marzo 2016)

Beh la nostra rincorsa al terzo posto (se fosse mai iniziata) è finita oggi.
Balotelli,Zapata,Alex,Boateng,Honda e secondo me pure Menez non sono sicuramente da rinconfermare.


----------



## pisolo22 (6 Marzo 2016)

Menez Fuori condizione , De sciglio ha sbagliato tutti gli appoggi , Boateng entra e sembra già stanco è pronto per le partite con Vieri ed ibou Baba altro che serie A , Bertolacci ormai ogni partita è un calcio negli zebedei mi fa solo innervosire ed inveire contro la televisone ripeto un investimento assurdo!!!! , Zapata poteva mica fare ad un ottimo livello 4 partite consecutive??? e la ciliegina sulla torta E Balotelli anche lui ormai a 25 anni è un ex giocatore e la cosa peggiore e che si permette anche di chiedere di giocare di più.
Non voglio piangere e recriminare ma se ci fossero stati Abate Montolivo e Niang non dico avremmo vinto ma almeno ce la giocavamo fino al 90mo e non per 27 minuti.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Marzo 2016)

Ridicolizzati, la squadra ma soprattutto questo pseudo allenatore che, per fortuna, a giugno ci saluterà...Di Francesco lo ha portato a scuola.
Ma tanto ci sarà qualcuno che avrà ancora il coraggio di difenderlo, magari tirando fuori la storia che i nostri non giocherebbero titolari nel sassuolo di Magnanelli, Acerbi, Peluso e Missiroli.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> 
> De Sciglio 5
> Alex 6--
> ...



Scusa eh, io non voglio fare il difensore di Balotelli a tutti i costi, ma la differenza di prestazione tra Balotelli e menez?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> 
> De Sciglio 5
> Alex 6--
> ...



mi piacciono sempre le tue pagelle. Mezzo voto in più a Kuco lo avrei dato


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma chi cavolo deve fare giocare per dio?? Tanto poco importa chi fa giocare, ci sarà sempre gente a criticarlo! anche quando vince!! Tutta la squadra ha giocato male! tutta!!!! cosa doveva fare Sinisa?? cambiare 11 giocatori?? ha a disposizione 10 giocatori da serie A tutto il resto è da lega pro... Abbiamo tre titolari fuori e non ci sono ricambi all'altezza! Non abbiamo perso perché non ha giocato Romagnoli.. di fatti con lui abbiamo preso il secondo... Se giocava Poli poi cosa cambiava?? o Calabria?? ma veramente pensate che un giocatore di 19 anni potesse cambiare la partita?? Siamo un squadra da sesto posto al massimo da quinto.. se arriviamo sopra è un miracolo..



Parole sante... La rosa è questa... Le squadre che ci stanno sopra come giocatori a disposizione e ricambi ci sono sicuramente superiori...


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> quando questi della Reggiana che giocano con la maglia di un comunincolo della Provincia di Modena torneranno in Lega Pro io godrò come un maiale.



.


----------



## JohnShepard (6 Marzo 2016)

Gigio 7
De Sciglio 4,5
Alex 5,5
Zapata 5
Antonelli 5
Honda 5
Berolacci 4
Kucka 4
Bonaventura 4,5
Balotelli 4,5
Bacca 5

Menez 5
Romagnoli sv 
Boateng 2 a prescindere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma 7 - Ha salvato cio che era salvabile
De Sciglio 3 - Non e un giocatore da Serie A. Non ha senzo insistere. Sempre tra i peggiori. Dorme nel 2-0.
Alex 5,5 - Non ci e costato un gol, ma oggi in difficolta netta contro la velocita del Sassuolo.
Zapata 5 - Piu insicuro del compagno
Antonelli 6 - Ha fatto il possibile.
Kucka 5 - Oggi non e risultato utile. Purtroppo in coppia con Bertolacci non funziona proprio. Non e la prima volta.
Bertolacci 3,5 - Non ha tecnica, non ha senso di posizione, non ha fisico, non ha movimento, non sa difendere. Assurdo.
Bonaventura 6 - Ci ha provato. Forse piu un 5,5. Molto nervoso.
Honda 5,5 - Uno dei piu propositivi, ma i suoi errori davanti alla porta ormai sono decisivi.
Balotelli 4 - Non pervenuto.
Bacca 4 - Anche lui non pervenuto.

Menez 6 - E entrato bene, ma si e perso velocemente. Qualche cross buono lo ha messo. Palesemente fuori condizione(motivo del 6, in condizione normale sarebbe meno)
Romagnoli 6 - Senza sbavature
Boateng s.v. - non e un calciatore


----------



## Gekyn (6 Marzo 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Menez Fuori condizione , De sciglio ha sbagliato tutti gli appoggi , Boateng entra e sembra già stanco è pronto per le partite con Vieri ed ibou Baba altro che serie A , Bertolacci ormai ogni partita è un calcio negli zebedei mi fa solo innervosire ed inveire contro la televisone ripeto un investimento assurdo!!!! , Zapata poteva mica fare ad un ottimo livello 4 partite consecutive??? e la ciliegina sulla torta E Balotelli anche lui ormai a 25 anni è un ex giocatore e la cosa peggiore e che si permette anche di chiedere di giocare di più.
> Non voglio piangere e recriminare ma se ci fossero stati Abate Montolivo e Niang non dico avremmo vinto ma almeno ce la giocavamo fino al 90mo e non per 27 minuti.



Oltretutto c e gente che continua a criticare Miha....non capiscono un *****


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Parole sante... La rosa è questa... Le squadre che ci stanno sopra come giocatori a disposizione e ricambi ci sono sicuramente superiori...


 
E non sono così convinto che il Sassuolo sia peggio 
Berardi da noi sarebbe l'attaccante migliore, giusto sotto Menez sano


----------



## Gabry (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> quando questi della Reggiana che giocano con la maglia di un comunincolo della Provincia di Modena torneranno in Lega Pro io godrò come un maiale.



Guarda che se noi facciamo ca.ga.re non è mica colpa loro.
Hanno costruito una signora squadra, bisognerebbe solo fargli i complimenti altro che prendersela con loro.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Comunque il Sassuolo merita l'europa league, questa squadra senza gioco merita solo fischi e insulti a non finire.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ridicolizzati, la squadra ma soprattutto questo pseudo allenatore che, per fortuna, a giugno ci saluterà...Di Francesco lo ha portato a scuola.
> Ma tanto ci sarà qualcuno che avrà ancora il coraggio di difenderlo, magari tirando fuori la storia che i nostri non giocherebbero titolari nel sassuolo di Magnanelli, Acerbi, Peluso e Missiroli.



Magnanelli e Missiroli > Bertolacci, Acerbi > Zapata, Peluso = De Sciglio. Hai citato quelli che secondo te sono i più scarsi eppure vedi che non sono tanto meglio quelli del Milan.

Prima di oggi eravamo a più 6, a fine campionato vedremo dove stiamo ma non valiamo molto più del Sassuolo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Parole sante... La rosa è questa... Le squadre che ci stanno sopra come giocatori a disposizione e ricambi ci sono sicuramente superiori...



anche la Lazio ha qualcosa in più nella trequarti, noi valiamo come la Lazio per me, per fortuna che abbiamo bacca che anche se oggi ha fatto male è un attaccante che loro non hanno


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma 7
De Sciglio 4
Alex 5
Zapata 5,5
Antonelli 6
Honda 5
Kucka 5
Bertolacci 4,5
Bonaventura 5
Bacca 4,5
Balotelli 4
Menez 4,5
Romagnoli 6
Boateng sv


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mettesse i primavera. Non importa se perdiamo lo stesso, ma almeno non vediamo in campo questo schifo. Almeno provano a correre o lottare. O invece ti piace vedere pascolare per il campo Boateng, Balotelli, De Sciglio, Bertolacci?



ma no che non mi piace!! ma tu pensi che Galliani e Berlusconi lascerebbe Sinisa fare giocare la primavera?? sei serio?? Si può dire quello che vuole, ma Sinisa secondo me non è libero di fare quello che vuole, anche se dice il contrario! Devo ricordarti a chi siamo in mano?? Berlusconi e Galliani sono persone pericolose... e lo penso veramente! Gente che fa amicizie con la mafia...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche la Lazio ha qualcosa in più nella trequarti, noi valiamo come la Lazio per me, per fortuna che abbiamo bacca che anche se oggi ha fatto male è un attaccante che loro non hanno



Condivido in pieno... e magari avessimo noi un Biglia a dare ordine a quel centrocampo improvvisato che ci ritroviamo...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2016)

si sapeva che questa era da 1X, ma molto fortemente da 1


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Beh la nostra rincorsa al terzo posto (se fosse mai iniziata) è finita oggi.
> Balotelli,Zapata,Alex,Boateng,Honda e secondo me pure Menez non sono sicuramente da rinconfermare.



è la colpa è soltanto della società! che al terzo posto non voleva arrivarci!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2016)

CL ufficialmente andava, ora cerchiamo di onorare il campionato fino alla fine tanto ormai non abbiamo più obbiettivi.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Leonardo non era un allenatore. Ma in una partita si ritrovò senza centrocampista e senza Seedorf. Che fece? Cambiò tattica e vincemmo.
Oggi Sinisa pretendeva di giocare allo stesso modo senza 4 titolari.
Dimostra scarso acume tattico sicuramente.
Sulle scelte tecniche (Balo, Zapata, cambi, stendiamo un velo pietoso).

Comunque dimostra più carattere il piatto di gnocchi ch ho mangiato oggi che Cessolacci


----------



## VonVittel (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche la Lazio ha qualcosa in più nella trequarti, noi valiamo come la Lazio per me, per fortuna che abbiamo bacca che anche se oggi ha fatto male è un attaccante che loro non hanno



La Lazio ha una difesa da retrocessione e un allenatore sopravvalutato. Solo per questo non è almeno al sesto posto


----------



## marionep (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Sassuolo dopo il gol ha giocato con ritmi e pressing di tipo europeo, non italiano, e questo piccolo Milan non è nemmeno stato in grado di superare la metà campo, mostrando il suo reale valore. Lo stesso accadde contro il Napoli, con gente che si esaltò per una partita in cui superammo la metà campo meno di dieci volte in novanta minuti. 
Bene così, partite come questa rimettono le cose al loro posto e ci ricordano chi siamo veramente.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, io non voglio fare il difensore di Balotelli a tutti i costi, ma la differenza di prestazione tra Balotelli e menez?



Tra il 4 e il 5 per me è solo data dal fatto che in Menez, nei 10 minuti di autonomia, ho visto la voglia di giocare per la squadra, che in Balotelli non ho visto in 55 minuti. Voglia che ha fruttato, a memoria, un 3-4 palle guadagnate.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Coda di paglia?



no, affatto.
Io non temo il confronto, nè scrivo mezze frasette nel nulla.
Ognuno pensa e scrive quello che vuole, forse ti sfugge uno dei cardini della democrazia, la libertà di espressione.
Detto questo, se per non urtare la tua sensibilità devo parlare male di Zapata che da 3 partite, oggi compreso, è insuperabile nell 1vs1 e incensare Romagnoli solo per farti piacere lo farò.
Per quanto mi riguarda Romagnoli o Alex o Zapata poco cambia.
Se poi De Sciglio per il 95% degli utenti è IL problema del Milan, rimango allora convinto che vedere una partita di calcio e capirne sono due cose diverse.
Il problema del Milan E' il centrocampo.
E chi ha scritto che manca Montolivo, forse [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION], ha pienamente ragione, per quanto io odi Montolivo.
Nessuno fa filtro, nessuno imposta.
Giocando così NON sono possibili sovrapposizioni, non sono possibile 1-2 veloci, non è possibile uscire con calma dalla propria area di rigore.
Capire di calcio non è vedere un problema è sputare su colui che commette l'errore. Ma chiedersi se si poteva evitare e come.
Tutte le volte che Zapata sbaglia un rilancio è lasciato da SOLO, non c'è nessun passaggio facile vicino. E Romagnoli l'eroe ha svirgolato un paio di palloni da oratorio in 20 minuti, dunque non mi pare un upgrade da mani nei capelli.
Mi pare che tu spesso parli di Bonaventura come di una sorta di Nedved, vorrei che mi argomentassi in cosa eccelle questo giocatore, e qual è il suo plus che ha portato oggi e nelle ultime partite.
E' più forte degli altri? Forse sì. Ma a centrocampo non servono giocatori adattati (Honda), mediocri senza palle (Bertolacci), onesti mestieranti (Kucka), o finti fenomeni (Bonaventura). Servono giocatori CHIAVE, è il reparto FONDAMENTALE del calcio.
Non è il terzino che fa la differenza. Soprattutto in un 4-4-2.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Comunque quando è stato espulso Defrel abbiamo finalmente giocato in parità numerica. 10 vs 10. Peccato.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma 7.5 Ci salva da un risultato ben peggiore

De Sciglio 5 Una mozzarella rancida. fisicamente non vince mai un duello
Alex 5.5 In difficoltà sulla velocità degli avversari, fa quel che può
Zapata 5,5 
Antonelli 6++

Honda 5
Kucka 5 Deve lavorare per due, a volte per 3. Perde velocemente lucidità e il centrocampo
Bertolacci 4 Ci ha fatto rivalutare Montolivo... se continua così ci fa rimpiangere pure Poli
Bonaventura 5,5 

Balotelli 3 Un insulto vivente. Ogni partita spero si faccia male.. ma è pure illusione, tanto non corre mai
Bacca 4.5 So perfettamente che sa fare solo una cosa, ma veder sbagliare cose banali da ai nervi ugualmente

Menez 6- Fa molto di più di balo, ma la condizione è limitata. 
Romagnoli sv
Boateng sv

Mihajlovic 5 Meritava meno, ma poi ci ragioni un attimo e vedi che le alternative non c'erano. I peggiori in campo oggi, non avevano sostituti adeguati in panchina. O perchè infortunati o perchè mancavano proprio. Da qua riprendo un coretto della curva... Galliani uomo di


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ridicolizzati, la squadra ma soprattutto questo pseudo allenatore che, per fortuna, a giugno ci saluterà...Di Francesco lo ha portato a scuola.
> Ma tanto ci sarà qualcuno che avrà ancora il coraggio di difenderlo, magari tirando fuori la storia che i nostri non giocherebbero titolari nel sassuolo di Magnanelli, Acerbi, Peluso e Missiroli.



si si con di francesco saremo primi...ahahahahahah giocare nel sassuolo non è come giocare nel milan, il sassuolo non ha niente da perdere, è una piazza facile! Guarda non vedo l'ora di vedere Di Francesco sulla nostra panchina con questa non società e vediamo cosa combina... illuso.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma no che non mi piace!! ma tu pensi che Galliani e Berlusconi lascerebbe Sinisa fare giocare la primavera?? sei serio?? Si può dire quello che vuole, ma Sinisa secondo me non è libero di fare quello che vuole, anche se dice il contrario! Devo ricordarti a chi siamo in mano?? Berlusconi e Galliani sono persone pericolose... e lo penso veramente! Gente che fa amicizie con la mafia...



Quindi quando si perde è colpa dei giocatori scarsi e della società che glieli impone, quando si vince è un genio lui...


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> mi piacciono sempre le tue pagelle. Mezzo voto in più a Kuco lo avrei dato



Dhorasoo, anch'io ti leggo e spesso mi trovo d'accordo con te. Kuco ha perso tante palle per me ma ci sta, in una stagione al di sopra delle aspettative.
Dhorasoo era un signor centrocampista comunque, averlo adesso!


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> no, affatto.
> Io non temo il confronto, nè scrivo mezze frasette nel nulla.
> Ognuno pensa e scrive quello che vuole, forse ti sfugge uno dei cardini della democrazia, la libertà di espressione.
> Detto questo, se per non urtare la tua sensibilità devo parlare male di Zapata che da 3 partite, oggi compreso, è insuperabile nell 1vs1 e incensare Romagnoli solo per farti piacere lo farò.
> ...



Posso farti i complimenti?


----------



## Hammer (6 Marzo 2016)

Non si va da nessuna parte così. Dalla cintola in su, nulli. Mihajlovic ha gravi colpe oggi, lasciare dentro Zapata e Balotelli. Menez ancora da recuperare. Migliore in campo Antonelli, il che è tutto dire. Peggiore Bacca: in novanta minuti non ha fatto n-u-l-l-a di buono, passaggi, anticipi, recuperi, niente; solo fuorigiochi.

Ma soprattutto, il centrocampo: Kucka e Bertolacci (penoso) non possono funzionare insieme. Non c'è filtro, il Sassuolo si faceva venti-trenta metri di campo come nulla fosse. Questo è dovuto al fatto che non abbiamo ricambi, tolto Montolivo è il nulla.

Donnarumma 6.5

De Sciglio 5
Alex 5.5
Zapata 5.5
*Antonelli 6.5*

Honda 5
Kucka 5.5
Bertolacci 4.5
Bonaventura 5.5

Balotelli 4
*Bacca 3*

Menez 5
Romagnoli 6
Boateng sv


----------



## Alex (6 Marzo 2016)

ma sinceramente come si poteva pensare di arrivare terzi con zapata, bertolacci, boateng e balotelli?


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Dhorasoo, anch'io ti leggo e spesso mi trovo d'accordo con te. Kuco ha perso tante palle per me ma ci sta, in una stagione al di sopra delle aspettative.
> Dhorasoo era un signor centrocampista comunque, averlo adesso!



Kucka oggi, come sempre, ha corso per 4
L'eccezionalità di Kucka sta nella giocata di qualità, che oggi non è arrivata, ma non per scarso impegno e dedizione 
Ero scettico nei confronti di questo ragazzo ma il tempo mi ha fatto ricredere, a modo suo è un leader


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> no, affatto.
> Io non temo il confronto, nè scrivo mezze frasette nel nulla.
> Ognuno pensa e scrive quello che vuole, forse ti sfugge uno dei cardini della democrazia, la libertà di espressione.
> Detto questo, se per non urtare la tua sensibilità devo parlare male di Zapata che da 3 partite, oggi compreso, è insuperabile nell 1vs1 e incensare Romagnoli solo per farti piacere lo farò.
> ...



Il fatto che Romagnoli sia enormemente superiore a Zapata è evidente, tant'è che il centrocampo lo abbiamo superato nei primi 20 minuti e poi quando è entrato l'ex Sampdoria.
Su De Sciglio non so che dirti, se non riesci a vedere i suoi errori davvero non so cosa dirti: si è perso l'uomo sul gol, è stato saltato da Sansone a più riprese, anche oggi non ha fatto mezza sovrapposizione e nel suo ruolo il titolare è Abate, che pur non essendo un fenomeno, ultimamente è perfetto in entrambe le fasi.
Su Montolivo sono d'accordissimo e infatti io quest'anno ho sempre detto che è fondamentale.
Su Bonaventura: l'ho elogiato una sola volta perché col Napoli, vedendolo dal vivo, mi aveva fatto una grossissima impressione, per il resto credo di non aver mai detto chissà che. Non lo reputo un fenomeno, ma un buonissimo giocatore.
Il 4-4-2 comunque si regge sul gioco sulle fasce, con i due esterni di centrocampo che si accentrano e i terzini che al contempo si sovrappongono, oggi De Sciglio non ha fatto niente di ciò.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Quindi quando si perde è colpa dei giocatori scarsi e della società che glieli impone, quando si vince è un genio lui...




Non dico che Sinisa non ha colpe... anzi. Ma non penso che la colpa sia solo sua, sbaglia come sbagliano tutti! non per questo dico che debba esser licenziato o che Di Francesco avrebbe fatto meglio.. Allenare il Milan, non è allenare il sassuolo, società sana e seria. Se pensi che di Di Francesco farebbe meglio, beh, che dire.. Vogliamo prendere in considerazione Allegri?? è primo in classifica.. mettiamolo in questo milan e vediamo cosa combina.. ah già contro il sassuolo ne ha prese 4...


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma 6.5 Quando viene chiamato in causa, risponde sempre presente

De Sciglio 5,5 Spinge poco, perde qualche pallone facile. Come tutta la difesa paga il fatto che il centrocampo non filtra e si gioca quindi continuamente nella nostra metà campo
Alex 5.5 Paga la velocità dell'attacco avversario, ma a dire il vero il Sassuolo non colleziona moltissime occasioni
Zapata 6 Impreciso in ripartenza, anche se manca un play che vada a prendersi palla, tosto nell' 1vs1
Antonelli 6,5 Brillante e in forma, bene anche in alcune chiusure

Honda 5 Scialbo, non fa il solito lavoro sporco e sulla catena di destra si spinge pochissimo
Kucka 5 Confusione e poca fisicità
Bertolacci 4.5 Malissimo. Uno tra lui e Kucka dovrebbe fare filtro, altrimenti è come giocare senza centrocampo
Bonaventura 5 Gli do 5 per non far imbufalire i suoi fan, ma partita al limite dell'imbarazzante. Tiene palla per mostrare che è meglio degli altri ma...la sua utilità oggi?

Balotelli 4 Vergognoso. Non dico altro
Bacca 4,5 Si muove malissimo, è impacciato e goffo fuori area. l centrocampo non lo aiuta, ma qualcosa potrebbe fare.

Menez 5 Non sempre si gioca contro l'ALessandria
Romagnoli sv
Boateng sv


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> E chi ha scritto che manca Montolivo, forse [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION], ha pienamente ragione, per quanto io odi Montolivo.
> Nessuno fa filtro, nessuno imposta.
> Giocando così NON sono possibili sovrapposizioni, non sono possibile 1-2 veloci, non è possibile uscire con calma dalla propria area di rigore.



Sono contento che qualcuno sia d'accordo



Sotiris ha scritto:


> Dhorasoo, anch'io ti leggo e spesso mi trovo d'accordo con te. Kuco ha perso tante palle per me ma ci sta, in una stagione al di sopra delle aspettative.
> Dhorasoo era un signor centrocampista comunque, averlo adesso!



Infatti mi chiamo così appositamente: Dhorasoo oggi sarebbe titolare!! Magari avercelo al posto di Bertolacci


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Questa partita l'abbiamo persa per colpa di Galliani e del Nano malefico, stop. 
Una squadra che è dipendente da MOntolivo,Abate e Niang ( assenza pesantissima) e che come ricambi di questi ha Bertolacci, De Sciglio e Balotelli è una squadra che non potrà mai arrivare al 3 posto. Il non raggiungimento del traguardo champions è figlio di un mercato di gennaio scellerato. Sinisa non c'entra nulla.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Romagnoli sia enormemente superiore a Zapata è evidente, tant'è che il centrocampo lo abbiamo superato nei primi 20 minuti e poi quando è entrato l'ex Sampdoria.
> Su De Sciglio non so che dirti, se non riesci a vedere i suoi errori davvero non so cosa dirti: si è perso l'uomo sul gol, è stato saltato da Sansone a più riprese, anche oggi non ha fatto mezza sovrapposizione e nel suo ruolo il titolare è Abate, che pur non essendo un fenomeno, ultimamente è perfetto in entrambe le fasi.
> Su Montolivo sono d'accordissimo e infatti io quest'anno ho sempre detto che è fondamentale.
> Su Bonaventura: l'ho elogiato una sola volta perché col Napoli, vedendolo dal vivo, mi aveva fatto una grossissima impressione, per il resto credo di non aver mai detto chissà che. Non lo reputo un fenomeno, ma un buonissimo giocatore.
> Il 4-4-2 comunque si regge sul gioco sulle fasce, con i due esterni di centrocampo che si accentrano e i terzini che al contempo si sovrappongono, oggi De Sciglio non ha fatto niente di ciò.



Ripeto, poi concludo perchè mi pare non ne valga la pena:
non siamo al campetto dell'oratorio dove tu decidi cosa fare a secondo di quanto gatorade hai bevuto.
Le partite vengono preparate a seconda dell'avversario, e i compiti ai giocatori di conseguenza.
I giocatori che, talvolta, sono privi di compiti ma hanno libertà di movimenti non sono sicuramente i difensori o i terzini.
Romagnoli è "enormemente" meglio di Zapata? ma in cosa, per DIO? un difensore si valuta nella capacità di marcare l'avversario. E nelle prime partite ho visto giustificare a Romagnoli delle cappellate spaventose dando SEMPRE la colpa a qualcun altro. Zapata oggi ha commesso UN errore, infatti è uscito per un risentimento muscolare, altrimenti il Romagna sarebbe rimasto in panchina a farsi fare un altro tatuaggio. Se poi negli ultimi anni ci si riempie la bocca del "difensore che sa impostare" perchè si gioca a Football Manager, poco mi interessa.
Sul discorso del 4-4-2 ribadisco: il calcio è l'insieme di equilibri e schemi. Non è: "dai oh mettiamo abate che spacca porcoddddue è velocissimo!".
La presenza di Romagnoli o Abate non avrebbe cambiato NULLA. perchè il problema è stato, come spesso è, il centrocampo.
La difesa gioca bene anche in funzione del centrocampo.
L'attacco gioca bene anche in funzione del centrocampo.
Non è difficile da capire, è IN MEZZO agli altri due reparti.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questa partita l'abbiamo persa per colpa di Galliani e del Nano malefico, stop.
> Una squadra che è dipendente da MOntolivo,Abate e Niang ( assenza pesantissima) e che come ricambi di questi ha Bertolacci, De Sciglio e Balotelli è una squadra che non potrà mai arrivare al 3 posto. Il non raggiungimento del traguardo champions è figlio di un mercato di gennaio scellerato. Sinisa non c'entra nulla.



.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Troppo banale dire che il centrocampo è il ruolo chiave del calcio. Troppo troppo banale.
Non è così...o meglio...è vero solo in parte.

Per me i ruoli chiave sono altri.
Per me puoi avere Fabregas-Modric-Iniesta, ma davati se non hai la gente che segna e fa segnare non vai da nessuna parte.

Hai voglia a schierare Pirlo-Seedorf e Gattuso... ma se davanti non hai Sheva ma Niang non superi manco i gironi di Champions....

E poi il ruolo chiave per me è uno: l'allenatore.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ripeto, poi concludo perchè mi pare non ne valga la pena:
> non siamo al campetto dell'oratorio dove tu decidi cosa fare a secondo di quanto gatorade hai bevuto.
> Le partite vengono preparate a seconda dell'avversario, e i compiti ai giocatori di conseguenza.
> I giocatori che, talvolta, sono privi di compiti ma hanno libertà di movimenti non sono sicuramente i difensori o i terzini.
> Romagnoli è "enormemente" meglio di Zapata? ma in cosa, per DIO? un difensore si valuta nella capacità di marcare l'avversario. E nelle prime partite ho visto giustificare a Romagnoli delle cappellate spaventose dando SEMPRE la colpa a qualcun altro. Zapata oggi ha commesso UN errore, infatti è uscito per un risentimento muscolare, altrimenti il Romagna sarebbe rimasto in panchina a farsi fare un altro tatuaggio. Se poi negli ultimi anni ci si riempie la bocca del "difensore che sa impostare" perchè si gioca a Football Manager, poco mi interessa.



E allora non venire a scartavetrare le palle qui che non facciamo mezza azione quando hai due difensori che la sparacchiano a caso in avanti con nessun giocatore che ti fa salire la squadra. Ma sono scemo io a parlare con uno che critica ogni santa volta i Bacca, i Bonaventura, ecc. e che poi difende i De Sciglio e i Zapata, per non parlare del fatto che ogni volta con me ti poni come se tu avessi la scienza infusa, ma per cortesia.. Mi scuso io per essermi abbassato a tanto, a mai più.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questa partita l'abbiamo persa per colpa di Galliani e del Nano malefico, stop.
> Una squadra che è dipendente da MOntolivo,Abate e Niang ( assenza pesantissima) e che come ricambi di questi ha Bertolacci, De Sciglio e Balotelli è una squadra che non potrà mai arrivare al 3 posto. Il non raggiungimento del traguardo champions è figlio di un mercato di gennaio scellerato. Sinisa non c'entra nulla.


Il presidente mica tanto, quando si e' fatto mercato con zero soldi si, ma quest'anno i soldi c'erano e sono stati spesi alla ***** di cane. Siamo la squadra insieme alla juve ad aver speso tanto con risultati opposti. Sinisa e' un perdente, lui ha voluto Balotelli e ora se lo tiene.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Troppo banale dire che il centrocampo è il ruolo chiave del calcio. Troppo troppo banale.
> Non è così...o meglio...è vero solo in parte.
> 
> Per me i ruoli chiave sono altri.
> ...



Per me il ruolo chiave è uno : il presidente.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Marzo 2016)

non eravamo dei fenomeni prima , non siamo da retrocessione adesso....semplicemente siamo una societa' ed una squadra che a volte si ricorda di giocare a calcio.

oggi ad esempio ci siamo dimenticati di come si fanno i passaggi ( ne avremo sbagliati 1000 ) e di come si contrasta un avversario perennemente in superiorita' numerica.

ci hanno preso a pallate e poco importa chi c'era in attacco comunque non abbiamo visto e preso palla.

l'utilita' in questa squadra di boateng rimane un mistero , l'inutilita' di bertolacci invece no e' chiaramente sempre e costantemente in difficolta' ed in affanno e per forza che kucka deve correre per tre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha una difesa da retrocessione e un allenatore sopravvalutato. Solo per questo non è almeno al sesto posto



vero anche questo


----------



## gheorghehagi (6 Marzo 2016)

Che voti alti ad antonelli...
Oggi sono mancati i ripiegamenti degli attaccanti e un centrocampo solido.
Honda deve battere tutte le punizioni e tutti i calci d'angolo
Miha non aveva mai perso a sassuolo...e adesso ci è riuscito


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E allora non venire a scartavetrare le palle qui che non facciamo mezza azione quando hai due difensori che la sparacchiano a caso in avanti con nessun giocatore che ti fa salire la squadra. Ma sono scemo io a parlare con uno che critica ogni santa volta i Bacca, i Bonaventura, ecc. e che poi difende i De Sciglio e i Zapata. Mi scuso io per essermi abbassato a tanto, a mai più.



Al massimo ti sei elevato, direi che è piuttosto evidente dai contenuti dei rispettivi interventi.
E' arcinoto che le azioni si facciano con i difensori centrali...eh sì. Generazione PES. Nel calcio vero non si fanno i filtranti alti dalla difesa e poi con la punta si schiaccia l'annullo (RT+RB) per anticipare l'avversario.
Ci tenevo a dirtelo.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ripeto, poi concludo perchè mi pare non ne valga la pena:
> non siamo al campetto dell'oratorio dove tu decidi cosa fare a secondo di quanto gatorade hai bevuto.
> Le partite vengono preparate a seconda dell'avversario, e i compiti ai giocatori di conseguenza.
> I giocatori che, talvolta, sono privi di compiti ma hanno libertà di movimenti non sono sicuramente i difensori o i terzini.
> ...



Balle, balle balle. Abate rispetto a De sciglio è di un'altra categoria, e questo fa la differenza vuoi o non vuoi. Che poi il centrocampo oggi abbia fatto malissimo non ci piove, ma i singoli sono quelli che messi insieme fanno la differenza, puoi avere anche un centrocampo di top player, ma se hai sulla fascia de sciglio che non sovrappone ed è timido, sbaglia i cross, se hai balotelli che non fa un movimento, dicasi uno, oppure menez fermo, oppure ancora una difesa che non sa minimamente cosa sia tenere palla e impostare invece di lanciarla a caso. Ma dove vogliamo andare?? Oggi mancava Montolivo ed è pesato tanto, ma Kucka ha fatto pietà, De sciglio incommentabile, Zapata come al solito disattento e privo di personalità, Balotelli zero assoluto, Menez fantasma, Bacca inutile. E' vero il centrocampo è un reparto chiave, ma se hai giocatori di melma non cambia molto.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per me puoi avere Fabregas-Modric-Iniesta,



Cominciamo ad averli.
Così, a sensazione, quei tre creerebbero qualche azione in più e qualche assist meno prevedibile in più rispetto ai nostri centrocampisti.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Troppo banale dire che il centrocampo è il ruolo chiave del calcio. Troppo troppo banale.
> Non è così...o meglio...è vero solo in parte.
> 
> Per me i ruoli chiave sono altri.
> ...



se guardi la giuve del primo scudetto chi aveva davanti?? ne ronaldo ne messi, ma Vucinic.. la giuve aveva un signor centrocampo e quello è stata la sua fortuna..


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Balle, balle balle. Abate rispetto a De sciglio è di un'altra categoria, e questo fa la differenza vuoi o non vuoi. Che poi il centrocampo oggi abbia fatto malissimo non ci piove, ma i singoli sono quelli che messi insieme fanno la differenza, puoi avere anche un centrocampo di top player, ma se hai sulla fascia de sciglio che non sovrappone ed è timido, sbaglia i cross, se hai balotelli che non fa un movimento, dicasi uno, oppure menez fermo, oppure ancora una difesa che non sa minimamente cosa sia tenere palla e impostare invece di lanciarla a caso. Ma dove vogliamo andare?? Oggi mancava Montolivo ed è pesato tanto, ma Kucka ha fatto pietà, De sciglio incommentabile, Zapata come al solito disattento e privo di personalità, Balotelli zero assoluto, Menez fantasma, Bacca inutile. E' vero il centrocampo è un reparto chiave, ma se hai giocatori di melma non cambia molto.



i giocatori sono ovviamente un punto di partenza importante.
Non ho rapporti fisici con De Sciglio e Zapata, e se potessi sostituirli con Dani Alves e Thiago Silva lo farei senza farmi incatenare per protesta.
Ma Abate è un povero demente anch'egli.
Se fosse come dici tu, come mai i giocatori che falliscono al Milan mediamente quando vanno in altre squadre e in altri SISTEMI DI GIOCO fanno meno pena?


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se guardi la giuve del primo scudetto chi aveva davanti?? ne ronaldo ne messi, ma Vucinic.. la giuve aveva un signor centrocampo e quello è stata la sua fortuna..



Perfetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> i giocatori sono ovviamente un punto di partenza importante.
> Non ho rapporti fisici con De Sciglio e Zapata, e se potessi sostituirli con Dani Alves e Thiago Silva lo farei senza farmi incatenare per protesta.
> Ma Abate è un povero demente anch'egli.
> Se fosse come dici tu, come mai i giocatori che falliscono al Milan mediamente quando vanno in altre squadre e in altri SISTEMI DI GIOCO fanno meno pena?



Perché magari siamo una società di melma? dove non c'è unione di intenti, chiarezza, progetto, allenatori cambiati ogni anno, circondati da giocatori non da milan, pressione?? se vuoi continuo.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me il ruolo chiave è uno : il presidente.



anche


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche



Io dò colpe all'allenatore quando sopra ci sono squadre meno dotate. (ma anche qui bisogna capire perchè)

In questo caso sicuramente le prime tre sono più forti, forse possiamo discutere su Fiorentina e Inter. (ma non farei a cambio di allenatori, onestamente)


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Comunque dopo Torino l'avevo scritto e sono stato attaccato, si e' vinto ma con questo gioco non si va da nessuna parte.Il calcio non mente,chi gioca meglio alla lunga ha sempre ragione.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se guardi la giuve del primo scudetto chi aveva davanti?? ne ronaldo ne messi, ma Vucinic.. la giuve aveva un signor centrocampo e quello è stata la sua fortuna..



Si vabbè, non guardare solo quello che ti fa comodo
Aveva anche Matri e Giaccherini ))


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perché magari siamo una società di melma? dove non c'è unione di intenti, chiarezza, progetto, allenatori cambiati ogni anno, circondati da giocatori non da milan, pressione?? se vuoi continuo.



mica è una minaccia continuare 
E' un forum, ben vengano idee diverse.
Per me l'analisi del problema non è così immediata e include più settori.
Tecnico,tattico,dirigenziale. Non ultimo la mancanza di leader in campo.
Se De Sciglio-Romagnoli-Bacca-Montolivo (così nessuno si offende) fanno una cavolata, la cosa più facile è scrivere un secondo dopo "è un cesso" "deve morire!". Io credo, forse sbagliandomi ma avendo giocato 18 anni a livello agonistico fino in Serie B a pallavolo, che un atleta non sia la semplice somma dei propri talenti.
Ho visto e conosciuto amici che in allenamento schiacciavano nel metro e prendevano il soffitto della palestra di rimbalzo. Poi immancabilmente in partita siedevano in panchina ed entravano quando il titolare doveva riposare 2 giri.
Allo stesso modo nel calcio un allenatore, che comunque può sbagliare, conosce bene le singole peculiarità di OGNI giocatore (non solo tecniche!) e sceglie di conseguenza.
Ripeto, sono convinto che Abate e De Sciglio per citarne due, scendano in campo e facciano al 70% ciò che gli viene detto di fare.
Poi certo, quando commettono un errore è "colpa" loro. Sempre che a monte non si dettato da qualche altro errore precedente.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo Torino l'avevo scritto e sono stato attaccato, si e' vinto ma con questo gioco non si va da nessuna parte.Il calcio non mente,chi gioca meglio alla lunga ha sempre ragione.



La questione gioco a mio modo di vedere è sempre relativa
Siamo una squadra costruita senza capo né coda, con pochissima qualità e quando viene meno la componente atletica andiamo in difficoltà 
Già dal secondo tempo col toro si è visto un calon preoccupante
Oggi siamo partiti bene ma quando le cose si sono messe male e sarebbe servita lucidità ecco che siamo crollati


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> mica è una minaccia continuare
> E' un forum, ben vengano idee diverse.
> Per me l'analisi del problema non è così immediata e include più settori.
> Tecnico,tattico,dirigenziale. Non ultimo la mancanza di leader in campo.
> ...



Ok ho capito il ragionamento, sono anche io convinto che se De sciglio giocasse nella Juve probabilmente farebbe meglio di ora, ma resta comunque un giocatore non da Milan. Il problema nostro è che siamo pieni di giocatori non da Milan. Fossero solo due tre, 5, sarebbe accettabile, noi invece abbiamo solo 3 giocatori ipoteticamente forti e meritevoli di questa squadra. Donnarumma, Bonaventura (anche se sta facendo male ultimamente) e Bacca (idem come bona). Aggiungo anche Romagnoli, in quanto ha 20 anni, e ha grandi margini di miglioramento. Il resto sono tutti giocatori non da Milan che si ritrovano invece ad essere titolari, questo è scandaloso. Se siamo in forma, più dell'avversario, allora mascheriamo il problema, altrimenti se giochiamo alla pari, i limiti sono tutti evidenti. Fino a quando non risolveremo questo problema non andremo mai oltre un 5 posto.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ok ho capito il ragionamento, sono anche io convinto che se De sciglio giocasse nella Juve probabilmente farebbe meglio di ora, ma resta comunque un giocatore non da Milan. Il problema nostro è che siamo pieni di giocatori non da Milan. Fossero solo due tre, 5, sarebbe accettabile, noi invece abbiamo solo 3 giocatori ipoteticamente forti e meritevoli di questa squadra. Donnarumma, Bonaventura (anche se sta facendo male ultimamente) e Bacca (idem come bona). Aggiungo anche Romagnoli, in quanto ha 20 anni, e ha grandi margini di miglioramento. Il resto sono tutti giocatori non da Milan che si ritrovano invece ad essere titolari, questo è scandaloso. Se siamo in forma, più dell'avversario, allora mascheriamo il problema, altrimenti se giochiamo alla pari, i limiti sono tutti evidenti. Fino a quando non risolveremo questo problema non andremo mai oltre un 5 posto.



Allora siamo perfettamente d'accordo.
Io da Milan invece considero SOLO Donnarumma.
Da Milan invece agli inizi della caduta libera quelli che hai detto tu.
Da Milan odierno, tutta l'attuale rosa.
La domanda infatti è:
Chi dell'attuale rosa sarebbe titolare 10 anni fa? Solo Donnarumma forse. Nessun altro senza dubbio.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, non guardare solo quello che ti fa comodo
> Aveva anche Matri e Giaccherini ))


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo Torino l'avevo scritto e sono stato attaccato, si e' vinto ma con questo gioco non si va da nessuna parte.Il calcio non mente,chi gioca meglio alla lunga ha sempre ragione.





hai sperato nel fallimento di Sinisa solo per darti ragione....


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ok ho capito il ragionamento, sono anche io convinto che se De sciglio giocasse nella Juve probabilmente farebbe meglio di ora, ma resta comunque un giocatore non da Milan. Il problema nostro è che siamo pieni di giocatori non da Milan. Fossero solo due tre, 5, sarebbe accettabile, noi invece abbiamo solo 3 giocatori ipoteticamente forti e meritevoli di questa squadra. Donnarumma, Bonaventura (anche se sta facendo male ultimamente) e Bacca (idem come bona). Aggiungo anche Romagnoli, in quanto ha 20 anni, e ha grandi margini di miglioramento. Il resto sono tutti giocatori non da Milan che si ritrovano invece ad essere titolari, questo è scandaloso. Se siamo in forma, più dell'avversario, allora mascheriamo il problema, altrimenti se giochiamo alla pari, i limiti sono tutti evidenti. Fino a quando non risolveremo questo problema non andremo mai oltre un 5 posto.



Perdonami ma chiariamo una volta per tutte cosa significa essere o non essere da Milan 

Per come la vedo io, da Milan ne contò un paio è sicuramente non ci metto Bacca e forse neanche Bonaventura


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> hai sperato nel fallimento di Sinisa solo per darti ragione....


Non era difficile prevedere il fallimento di Sinisa, perdente ovunque


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> no, affatto.
> Zapata è un giocatoruncolo da 4 soldi.
> Ma romagnoli non è nulla di più. Anzi, è fuori di ogni dubbio meno dotato fisicamente e in marcatura 1 vs 1. Sarà più tecnico e bravo in impostazione (vorrei vedere questi mirabolanti lanci prima o poi però), ma sai che me frega. Un difensore deve saper difendere, baresi non aveva certo i piedi raffinati. Poi ti ripeto, un centrale difensivo sotto di un gol non serve a nulla.



baresi non aveva i piedi raffinati???????


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Non capisco l'accanimento contro Sinisa... 

Ok, i suoi errori li ha sicuramente fatti, però qualcuno seriamente pensa che con Brocchi telecomandato dai due decrepiti andremmo meglio?


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> baresi non aveva i piedi raffinati???????



Decisamente NO.
I piedi raffinati li aveva Nesta. Li aveva Thuram, Blanc.
Non li aveva Baresi, non li aveva Cannavaro, non li aveva Stam, non li aveva Puyol. Non avere i piedi raffinati non vuol dire essere degli scarponi.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma chiariamo una volta per tutte cosa significa essere o non essere da Milan
> 
> Per come la vedo io, da Milan ne contò un paio è sicuramente non ci metto Bacca e forse neanche Bonaventura



Chi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2016)

Giornata veramente storta, non ho visto una singola cosa fatta bene. Allenatore, giocatori, tutti.
Non cerco una singola persona da attaccare, è stato uno schifo generale.


----------



## Danielsan (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> quando questi della Reggiana che giocano con la maglia di un comunincolo della Provincia di Modena torneranno in Lega Pro io godrò come un maiale.



Ahahah ma sei andato in loop? No perchè è tutto il giorno che scrivi la stessa cosa.. 
Comunque ognuno ha le sue perversioni,potrebbero volerci molti anni però..ti consiglio di trovarti qualche hobby piu a portata di mano per avere un pò di goduria..  

PS: Che centra poi la Reggiana? Cos'è una sottomarca di Parmiggiano?


----------



## Danielsan (6 Marzo 2016)

A parte i primi 20 minuti giocati con buona intensità ho visto un Milan per niente convinto e poco lucido.
Partita giocata proprio male tecnicamente, una marea di passaggi sbagliati e pochissimi movimenti, ero allo stadio e ho fatto molta attenzione proprio ai movimenti senza palla.. pochini. 
Non mi sento di dare giudizi nei singoli perchè tutti hanno veramente fatto poco,troppo poco.


----------



## Danielsan (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo Torino l'avevo scritto e sono stato attaccato, si e' vinto ma con questo gioco non si va da nessuna parte.Il calcio non mente,chi gioca meglio alla lunga ha sempre ragione.



Chi vince ha sempre ragione. 
E per vincere devi avere i giocatori che ti facciano vincere le partite,e spesso coincidono anche con le prestazioni di gioco della squadra.
L' Empoli e il Sassuolo giocano bene. Ma perdono anche loro. 
Non basta avere la storia e il blasone.


----------



## Serginho (6 Marzo 2016)

[MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] Allora che dici, bisogna essere soddisfatti per i miglioramenti?
[MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] No ma il terzo posto è a portata di mano n'evvero?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Decisamente NO.
> I piedi raffinati li aveva Nesta. Li aveva Thuram, Blanc.
> Non li aveva Baresi, non li aveva Cannavaro, non li aveva Stam, non li aveva Puyol. Non avere i piedi raffinati non vuol dire essere degli scarponi.



baresi non aveva i piedi raffinati??????? 

Pisciava in testa a Nesta, Thuram e Blanc, 
Thoago SIlva è il giocatore attuale che più gli somiglia, ma gli è inferiore,

Se vogliamo fare paragoni con Baresi bisogna salire al livello di gente come Beck e Scirea,
questa non è una mia opinione è Bibbia.

PS per la precisione finchè Baresi non è invecchiato nessuno si sarebbe sognato di paragonare nemmeno quel fuoriclasse di Maldini a lui.
Parlo di MAldini che anche lui pisciava in testa ai difensori che hai nominato.

Tra l'altro sono d'accordo su molte cose che hai detto,
ma hai detto anche un altra grossa inesatezza,
una squadra diventa super quando ha i difensori in grado oltre che a difendere di impostare, per quasto Nesta, grnadissimo difensore, era inferiore a Baresi e Maldini.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Marzo 2016)

La formazione scesa in campo oggi rappresenta l'essenza del nostro attuale livello, sia tecnico che societario. E De Sciglio capitano e Balotelli titolare sono le ciliegine sulla torta (una torta di colore marrone, ma non è cioccolato).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2016)

Ho letto tutti i commenti 

Siamo partiti benissimo poi dopo il gol ci siamo sciolti, 

oggi non do colpe a Miha, non aveva alternative, diciamo grazie alla società
che vedendo che stavamo nettamente migliorando con il 442 a ben pensato di cedere Suso e Cerci
e non prendere El Sha e Perotti (che a Roma è meno vistoso ma che stà facendo meglio del Faraone)

in più la società sapeva che Balo, Boateng e Menez viste le condizioni fisiche non avrebbero potuto dare nessun contributo,
Abbiamo anche perso L. Adriano che a mio parere resta la punta più utile.

De Sciglio l'ho spesso difeso ma oggi mi ha veramente deluso.

Kucka si sapeva che non stava bene ha fatto quello che poteva, comunque come caratteristiche non può giocare con Bertolacci.

Bonaventura al solito ci ha provato e ha anche portato la croce, lui e Antonelli hanno coperto bene la loro fascia, pe rme sono stati i migliori.

Bacca deliberatamente non passa la palla a BAlotelli, e nonostante io rispedirei subito a Liverpool il mononeurone ritengo che non sia accettabile.

Oggi la partita ce l'ha fatta perdere Honda, non ha giocato peggio degli altri ma la sua colpa è di non essere un fuoriclasse e nel suo ruolo serve solo quello.

Grazie Berlusconi e Galliani per i topplayer Balo e Boa


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] Allora che dici, bisogna essere soddisfatti per i miglioramenti?
> 
> [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] No ma il terzo posto è a portata di mano n'evvero?



di certo non mi deprimo, miglioramenti ci sono stati cmq, non mi aspettavo di certo di vincerle tutte.. passi falsi capitano, come capitavano anche con Ancellotti... Alla squadra mancavano tre titolari, non abbiamo ricambi alla altezza.. Non è una sconfitta che mi toglierà l'idea che si è cmq migliorati su certi aspetti in confronto a l'anno scorso. Cmq sembra che provi soddisfazione a distruggere "l'entusiasmo" della gente.. per cosa poi?


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma avete sentito Ambro in un fuori onda che gli è scappato? tanto perdono 3 a 0...fammi subito le tre domande...


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Decisamente NO.
> I piedi raffinati li aveva Nesta. Li aveva Thuram, Blanc.
> Non li aveva Baresi, non li aveva Cannavaro, non li aveva Stam, non li aveva Puyol. Non avere i piedi raffinati non vuol dire essere degli scarponi.



Zapata ha due badili però, e lo ha dimostrato anche oggi (se non fossero bastati gli anni di schifo che ha alle spalle).
Romagnoli è un '95, ha indubbie qualità e potenzialità ed è sacrosanto puntare su di lui e non su uno di 30 anni, meno che mediocre, in scadenza e senza futuro. 

Ricordo a tutti che thiago Silva ha impiegato diversi anni per diventare quello che era al Milan.


----------



## Serginho (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> di certo non mi deprimo, miglioramenti ci sono stati cmq, non mi aspettavo di certo di vincerle tutte.. passi falsi capitano, come capitavano anche con Ancellotti... Alla squadra mancavano tre titolari, non abbiamo ricambi alla altezza.. Non è una sconfitta che mi toglierà l'idea che si è cmq migliorati su certi aspetti in confronto a l'anno scorso. Cmq sembra che provi soddisfazione a distruggere "l'entusiasmo" della gente.. per cosa poi?



Non provo nessun entusiasmo, è che mi si contestano cose sacrosante che poi vengono puntualmente dimostrate. Tutto questo perché, al contrario di quanto sostieni, io ed altri guardiamo la situazione con occhio critico, mentre altri come te si fanno trascinare da illusioni tipiche del tifoso. Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà, poi se veramente sei soddisfatto di sare al sesto posto e prenderle dal Sassuolo non so che dirti


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito Ambro in un fuori onda che gli è scappato? tanto perdono 3 a 0...fammi subito le tre domande...



si è accorto subito che c'era qualcosa che non andava, soprattutto che con ballo giocavano in 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non provo nessun entusiasmo, è che mi si contestano cose sacrosante che poi vengono puntualmente dimostrate. Tutto questo perché, al contrario di quanto sostieni, io ed altri guardiamo la situazione con occhio critico, mentre altri come te si fanno trascinare da illusioni tipiche del tifoso. Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà, poi se veramente sei soddisfatto di sare al sesto posto e prenderle dal Sassuolo non so che dirti



non è questione di essere soddisfatti ma di essere realisti, le squadre che ci precedono sono superiori a noi, con l Inter nella partita secca ce la giochiamo ma hanno una rosa molto più profonda, la fiorentina ha molta più qualità di noi e le prime tre non ne parliamo va


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non provo nessun entusiasmo, è che mi si contestano cose sacrosante che poi vengono puntualmente dimostrate. Tutto questo perché, al contrario di quanto sostieni, io ed altri guardiamo la situazione con occhio critico, mentre altri come te si fanno trascinare da illusioni tipiche del tifoso. Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà, poi se veramente sei soddisfatto di sare al sesto posto e prenderle dal Sassuolo non so che dirti



e vabbè dai.. inutile. Io non sono soddisfatto del sesto posto, ma di certi miglioramenti, negarlo che ci sono stati, non è guardare la situazione con occhio critico... ma non fa niente, non voglio dibattere al infinito.


----------



## Marco23 (6 Marzo 2016)

Sansone


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Fiorentina e Inter non sono superiori al Milan come squadra,infatti sono stati battuti e sono vicini come punti


----------



## Henry (6 Marzo 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> baresi non aveva i piedi raffinati???????
> 
> Pisciava in testa a Nesta, Thuram e Blanc,
> Thoago SIlva è il giocatore attuale che più gli somiglia, ma gli è inferiore,
> ...



Quoto virgola per virgola. Quando ho letto di gente che sostiene che Baresi non aveva i piedi raffinati ho avuto un trasalimento.


----------



## Serginho (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è questione di essere soddisfatti ma di essere realisti, le squadre che ci precedono sono superiori a noi, con l Inter nella partita secca ce la giochiamo ma hanno una rosa molto più profonda, la fiorentina ha molta più qualità di noi e le prime tre non ne parliamo va



Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo su svariate cose, ma mi scoccio pure di rispondere


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2016)

Sconfitta meritata, il Milan ha giocato da grande squadra con padronanza del campo per mezz'ora, poi sono saltate completamente le distanze, abbiamo perso su tutte le seconde palle, sembrava di rivedere il Milan di inizio stagione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo su svariate cose, ma mi scoccio pure di rispondere



io la penso così, la nostra rosa (non 11 titolare) è di livello molto molto scarso


----------



## Henry (6 Marzo 2016)

Dico la mia. Abbiamo giocato bene all'inizio solo perche` il modo di giocare del Sassuolo ci concedeva spazi per ripartire, poi contro una difesa schierata sono venute fuori le magagne strutturali, aggravate da un evidente crollo psicologico, dalle assenze e da una condizione fisica in apparente calo in molti uomini chiave, segnatamente gli esterni di centrocampo. Bertolacci raccapricciante, Balotelli depresso e deprimente, Menez atleticamente inquietante e Bacca tecnicamente nullo. Mi scoccia dirlo, ma si e` fatta sentire eccome la mancanza della verve pasticciona di Niang, della solida mediocrita` di Dormolivo e della strabordante fisicita` ignorante dell'Abate di adesso. Che la rosa sia cortissima non e` una novita`.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> 
> De Sciglio 5
> Alex 6--
> ...



Tutto giusto, metterei mezzo punto in più a Honda che, nonostante si dicano castronerie come lui non degno oppure vero e unico responsabile della sconfitta (ma come si fa?), se non fosse stato per gli errori di tiro all inizio, sarebbe stato di gran lunga il migliore in campo dei giocatori di movimento.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Marzo 2016)

Dopo mezza stagione fino a gennaio fatta veramente da cani eravamo riusciti a trovare una "mezza" dimensione.. E buttiamo tutto così? No ma veramente i nostri calciatori hanno schifo nel cervello.. Ma lo dico seriamente.. Tutti i meriti al Sassuolo la nostra bestia nera ok.. Ma dai.. Noi abbiamo giocato fino a gennaio da schifo... Ma almeno cercate di finirla senza fare ste figure di dai..


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Dopo mezza stagione fino a gennaio fatta veramente da cani eravamo riusciti a trovare una "mezza" dimensione.. E buttiamo tutto così? No ma veramente i nostri calciatori hanno schifo nel cervello.. Ma lo dico seriamente.. Tutti i meriti al Sassuolo la nostra bestia nera ok.. Ma dai.. Noi abbiamo giocato fino a gennaio da schifo... Ma almeno cercate di finirla senza fare ste figure di dai..




bisogna anche dire che con una rosa di 10 giocatori è difficile aver continuità... aver perso Niang è una brutta tegola, le assenze di Montolivo e Abate (mi pesa dirlo) non hanno aiutato... ci va tutto storto, siamo sfortunati e la società ha contribuito a tutto questo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Marzo 2016)

Ho capito.. Ma manco avessi tenuto questa costanza da settembre.. Allora si che capisco il tuo discorso.. Ma tu, come noi tutti, ti/ci rendi/amo conto che fino a due mesi veramente ancora giocavamo da cani? Che finalmente da due mesi ad oggi eravamo riusciti a incalanare un po di risultati con una mezza dimensione di squadra?.. Qual è la continuità? Fare 9 risultati su 38 partite e poi smettere? .. Ma che almeno avessero finito la stagione senza ste figure come oggi!!!! Ti rendi conto che atteggiamento abbiamo avuto? Prendi goal ed invece di andare a vincere sta partita ti chiudi dietro come un agnellino? MA ALMENO TOGLI STE PALLE!


----------



## Henry (6 Marzo 2016)

Comunque occorre dire che la nostra dimensione attuale ci consente di nutrire speranze di vittoria in casa di un Sassuolo solo se le cose ci vanno tutte dritte, non dimentichiamo che questi tra le mura amiche hanno castigato gente ben piu` forte di noi. Poi e` chiaro che l'assenza di una reazione gagliarda, al di la` del risultato, e` la cosa che piu` lascia l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## Francisco (7 Marzo 2016)

siete una squadra scandalosa! non vedo l'ora che il Barçelona superi le vostre champions, è una vergogna che una squadra del genere abbia 7 champions....una Vergogna! noi siamo assolutamente all'altezza di riuscirci dato che ce ne mancano solo 2 è non ho dubbi che vinceremo la champions anche quest'anno! dobbiamo superare una squadra scandalosa come la vostra!


----------



## Danielsan (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> siete una squadra scandalosa! non vedo l'ora che il Barçelona superi le vostre champions, è una vergogna che una squadra del genere abbia 7 champions....una Vergogna! noi siamo assolutamente all'altezza di riuscirci dato che ce ne mancano solo 2 è non ho dubbi che vinceremo la champions anche quest'anno! dobbiamo superare una squadra scandalosa come la vostra!



E' un ragionamento contorto.


----------



## Francisco (7 Marzo 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> E' un ragionamento contorto.



non credo! sto semplicemente dicendo la verità!
la vostra storia dura da soli 30 anni in cui ringraziate il cielo, avete vinto molto, ma alla fine il Milan non ha una storia centenaria, ma solo di 30 anni....30 anni ripeto in cui avete vinto ed ora siete tornati esattamente com'eravate prima che vi prendesse Berlusconi(dovreste baciarli la mano e pure qualcos'altro), quindi non vedo niente di scandaloso sul fatto che ora voi siate in una posizione di classifica della Serie A italiana che negli anni prima di Berlusconi, non era nulla di strano!

dimmi tu cosa eravate prima che venisse berlusconi....


----------



## Danielsan (7 Marzo 2016)

E questo cosa centra con il fatto che speri che il tuo Barca vinca la champions? 
Forse in fondo,dentro di te c'è un tifoso rossonero che sta soffrendo.
Sai no?.. Dicono sia molto sottile la linea che divide amore e odio. Visto che ti senti tradito dal tuo vero amore (Milan) decidi di sbatterti la più avvenente e facile (Barca). Momento di debolezza,non ti giudico.
Ti do un abbraccio virtuale


----------



## Francisco (7 Marzo 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> E questo cosa centra con il fatto che speri che il tuo Barca vinca la champions?
> Forse in fondo,dentro di te c'è un tifoso rossonero che sta soffrendo.
> Sai no?.. Dicono sia molto sottile la linea che divide amore e odio. Visto che ti senti tradito dal tuo vero amore (Milan) decidi di sbatterti la più avvenente e facile (Barca). Momento di debolezza,non ti giudico.
> Ti do un abbraccio virtuale




ahaha ok ok! di pure quello che vuoi, ma non distogliere la realtà! ciò che ho scritto è la pura verità!
solo in questo paese si distorce la realtà, per fortuna in Spagna non è cosi!


----------



## Serginho (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> non credo! sto semplicemente dicendo la verità!
> la vostra storia dura da soli 30 anni in cui ringraziate il cielo, avete vinto molto, ma alla fine il Milan non ha una storia centenaria, ma solo di 30 anni....30 anni ripeto in cui avete vinto ed ora siete tornati esattamente com'eravate prima che vi prendesse Berlusconi(dovreste baciarli la mano e pure qualcos'altro), quindi non vedo niente di scandaloso sul fatto che ora voi siate in una posizione di classifica della Serie A italiana che negli anni prima di Berlusconi, non era nulla di strano!
> 
> dimmi tu cosa eravate prima che venisse berlusconi....



Nereo Rocco, Andrea Rizzoli, Franco Carraro, il Gre-No-Li, Gianni Rivera, Schiaffino, Schnellinger, Dino Sani, Trapattoni, Sormani, Gipo Viani sai chi sono?

Il Barcellona fino agli anni 90 quante coppe dei campioni aveva vinto? Negli ultimi 10 anni ne ha vinte 4 su 5

Quando il Barcellona vinceva il suo primo trofeo internazionale, noi eravamo gia' a quota 2 coppe dei campioni e 2 coppe delle coppe.

Il primo trofeo internazionale di un certo rilievo il Milan lo vince nel 1962, il Barcellona nel 1979.

Studia e torna a cuccia


----------



## wildfrank (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> siete una squadra scandalosa! non vedo l'ora che il Barçelona superi le vostre champions, è una vergogna che una squadra del genere abbia 7 champions....una Vergogna! noi siamo assolutamente all'altezza di riuscirci dato che ce ne mancano solo 2 è non ho dubbi che vinceremo la champions anche quest'anno! dobbiamo superare una squadra scandalosa come la vostra!



Mi duole tanto dirlo, ma tanto tanto: in Europa avete la strada spianata sempre...questa sì che è stata una vergogna: avete fregato l'ultima champions alla Giuve, e ho i conati di vomito nell'ammettere che Mourinho su di voi aveva pienamente ragione; comunque sei troppo giovane: le vittorie del Milan vengono da più lontano di quelle del Barcellona, comprensibile che non le conosci e non le hai vissute. 
Stammi bene.


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2016)

Sono bastate le assenza di tre mediocri (Montolivo, Abate e Niang) ed il calo di rendimento di tre elementi che avevano portato la carretta in questo buon periodo (Kucka, Bonaventura e Honda) ed abbiamo assistito ad un'altra prestazione scandalosa del Milan. Questa rosa è ridicola, i giocatori decenti sono contati, ma dove vogliamo andare? C'è anche da dire che piuttosto che mettere in campo certa gente sarebbe meglio far giocare un primavera o 5 centrocampisti. Con Balotelli e / o Boateng si gioca in inferiorità numerica e questa squadra non può permettersi di rinunciare al lavoro di sacrificio in fase difensiva di un Niang (vedi Vrsaliko che ha fatto quello che voleva sulla fascia).

Balotelli in campo per ordini "dall'alto"? Sarebbe gravissimo da parte di Mihajlovic, non voglio crederci, piuttosto ti fai esonerare ma DEVI mettere in campo la formazione che reputi migliore.


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> siete una squadra scandalosa! non vedo l'ora che il Barçelona superi le vostre champions, è una vergogna che una squadra del genere abbia 7 champions....una Vergogna! noi siamo assolutamente all'altezza di riuscirci dato che ce ne mancano solo 2 è non ho dubbi che vinceremo la champions anche quest'anno! dobbiamo superare una squadra scandalosa come la vostra!



La stessa squadra scandalosa che vi ha fatto 4 pere ad Atene con molte assenze e senza ruberie. Goditi il tuo attacco da 400 milioni di euro e non venire qua a scrivere certe cose.

Mi scuso per il post consecutivo.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> non credo! sto semplicemente dicendo la verità!
> la vostra storia dura da soli 30 anni in cui ringraziate il cielo, avete vinto molto, ma alla fine il Milan non ha una storia centenaria, ma solo di 30 anni....30 anni ripeto in cui avete vinto ed ora siete tornati esattamente com'eravate prima che vi prendesse Berlusconi(dovreste baciarli la mano e pure qualcos'altro), quindi non vedo niente di scandaloso sul fatto che ora voi siate in una posizione di classifica della Serie A italiana che negli anni prima di Berlusconi, non era nulla di strano!
> 
> dimmi tu cosa eravate prima che venisse berlusconi....




Con tutto il rispetto, ma questo é il messaggio più stupido che abbia mai letto. Inoltre, la squadra per cui tifi dimostra l incoerenza del tuo pensiero, dato che sono 10 anni che il Barca fa qualcosa di veramente importante nel calcio. il Milan non si discute come società calcistica, i periodi neri capitano, ma rimaniamo la società più prestigiosa nella storia del calcio insieme al Real Madrid. E non centra niente la Nazione di provenienza, sappiamo tutti i problemi che affliggono questa società, ma non per questo bisogna denigrare 100 anni di storia da protagonisti del calcio mondiale. 
Vuoi un piccolo consiglio? Noto che hai 5 messaggi contati, spero tu non ti sia iscritto qui dentro solo per dire questo pensiero, ma per esprimere concetti più ampi e magari presentarci il tuo punto di vista reale, magari da ex tifoso milanista, impiantato in Spagna che ha scelto la via più comoda per tifare...anche perché sennò non mi spiego la tua iscrizione in questo forum !


----------



## mistergao (7 Marzo 2016)

Io non farei troppi drammi per la partita di ieri: signori miei, è stata una partita nata storta e finita male. Avessimo segnato con Honda dopo pochi minuti avremmo potuto gestirla, invece abbiamo sbagliato l'impossibile con il giapponese, con bacca nell'occasione del gol e poi non abbiamo avuto la forza di ritirarci su.
Capita, non mi stupisce questa sconfitta (non siamo una grande squadra), piuttosto inizio ad essere preoccupato da Bacca, le cui prestazioni da un po' sono in calo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> *Sono bastate le assenza di tre mediocri (Montolivo, Abate e Niang) ed il calo di rendimento di tre elementi che avevano portato la carretta in questo buon periodo (Kucka, Bonaventura e Honda) *



Hai nominato solo mezza squadra eh...


----------



## davoreb (7 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sono bastate le assenza di tre mediocri (Montolivo, Abate e Niang) ed il calo di rendimento di tre elementi che avevano portato la carretta in questo buon periodo (Kucka, Bonaventura e Honda) ed abbiamo assistito ad un'altra prestazione scandalosa del Milan. Questa rosa è ridicola, i giocatori decenti sono contati, ma dove vogliamo andare? C'è anche da dire che piuttosto che mettere in campo certa gente sarebbe meglio far giocare un primavera o 5 centrocampisti. Con Balotelli e / o Boateng si gioca in inferiorità numerica e questa squadra non può permettersi di rinunciare al lavoro di sacrificio in fase difensiva di un Niang (vedi Vrsaliko che ha fatto quello che voleva sulla fascia).
> 
> Balotelli in campo per ordini "dall'alto"? Sarebbe gravissimo da parte di Mihajlovic, non voglio crederci, piuttosto ti fai esonerare ma DEVI mettere in campo la formazione che reputi migliore.




Hai ragione ma purtroppo questo si sapeva visto che non abbiamo ripiazzi per i 4 davanti.

Purtroppo a Gennaio vedendo la squadra coesa e che iniziava a dare segni di idee di gioco qualcuno ha deciso di sabotare (perchè si tratta di sabotaggio) l'allenatore.

Hanno fatto partire Suso e Cerci anche giustamente ma rimpiazzandoli con nessuno, hanno provato a far partire Luiz Adriano che si era rilevato prezioso, in questo modo Sinisa non aveva nessuna alternativa a far giocare Balotelli e Boateng.

Serviva ben poco a questa squadra per essere competitiva per giocarsi terzo/quarto posto ma cosi siamo da quinto/sesto posto e dobbiamo stare attenti al Sassuolo.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> siete una squadra scandalosa! non vedo l'ora che il Barçelona superi le vostre champions, è una vergogna che una squadra del genere abbia 7 champions....una Vergogna! noi siamo assolutamente all'altezza di riuscirci dato che ce ne mancano solo 2 è non ho dubbi che vinceremo la champions anche quest'anno! dobbiamo superare una squadra scandalosa come la vostra!


Bannate questo troll sfinterista o rubentino


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Nereo Rocco, Andrea Rizzoli, Franco Carraro, il Gre-No-Li, Gianni Rivera, Schiaffino, Schnellinger, Dino Sani, Trapattoni, Sormani, Gipo Viani sai chi sono?
> 
> Il Barcellona fino agli anni 90 quante coppe dei campioni aveva vinto? Negli ultimi 10 anni ne ha vinte 4 su 5
> 
> ...



perfetto, ma va beh, è chiaramente un troll o un i d i o t a .. in entrambi i casi, non ci fa una bella figura


----------



## Francisco (7 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## Il Genio (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> siete una squadra scandalosa! non vedo l'ora che il Barçelona superi le vostre champions, è una vergogna che una squadra del genere abbia 7 champions....una Vergogna! noi siamo assolutamente all'altezza di riuscirci dato che ce ne mancano solo 2 è non ho dubbi che vinceremo la champions anche quest'anno! dobbiamo superare una squadra scandalosa come la vostra!



Chiamami quando ti butti da un ponte che controllo di non aver la macchina sotto


----------



## Hammer (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> siete una squadra scandalosa! non vedo l'ora che il Barçelona superi le vostre champions, è una vergogna che una squadra del genere abbia 7 champions....una Vergogna! noi siamo assolutamente all'altezza di riuscirci dato che ce ne mancano solo 2 è non ho dubbi che vinceremo la champions anche quest'anno! dobbiamo superare una squadra scandalosa come la vostra!



Ma che problemi hai?

Godo che sei stato bannato


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai nominato solo mezza squadra eh...



Già, ma le presunte riserve non sono nemmeno tali. Dei giocatori in rosa una decina servono al massimo a far numero in allenamento.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> siete una squadra scandalosa! non vedo l'ora che il Barçelona superi le vostre champions, è una vergogna che una squadra del genere abbia 7 champions....una Vergogna! noi siamo assolutamente all'altezza di riuscirci dato che ce ne mancano solo 2 è non ho dubbi che vinceremo la champions anche quest'anno! dobbiamo superare una squadra scandalosa come la vostra!



siete una squadra di dopati e aiutati dalla fifa, godro come un maiale quando verrete eliminati


----------



## wfiesso (7 Marzo 2016)

Francisco ha scritto:


> siete una squadra scandalosa! non vedo l'ora che il Barçelona superi le vostre champions, è una vergogna che una squadra del genere abbia 7 champions....una Vergogna! noi siamo assolutamente all'altezza di riuscirci dato che ce ne mancano solo 2 è non ho dubbi che vinceremo la champions anche quest'anno! dobbiamo superare una squadra scandalosa come la vostra!



Oh certo,la storia del barca (facile fare il tifoso catalano in questi anni eh Ciccino? &#55357;&#56842; ) é millenaria e colma di grandi vittorie,tipo le 10 champi..... ops scusa quello é il Real Madrid &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2016)

Dubito fosse del Barca


----------

